# Forked Thread: 3.5 Discounts (FREE TOOLBOX)



## DM_Jeff (Jan 12, 2009)

*ANNOUNCING ULTIMATE TOOLBOX! (see page 4)*

*Loads of free bonus charts throughout this thread, read on!*



			
				GQuail said:
			
		

> Forked from:  New 3.xE Products in 2009
> 
> I've been waiting for heavy 3.5 discounts because I'm still running a game and thought that now'd be a great time to finally get some books I was never psyched enough about to pay full price - such as most of the Complete series, and perhaps those Monster Manuals I'm missing.




Hi everybody. Back in 2003 my wife and I wrote a d20 3e book called *Toolbox* for AEG. It even won a silver ENnie. It's not 3.5, but most of the book is edition-free stuff anyway. Many people still honor us by mentioning it on their list of favorite books.

I have one right here. We even signed it. The first person to respond to this thread and provide me their mailing info will receive this print edition book for free. Yep, free everything. I'll even sport the shipping cost.

ocasek50 at hotmail dot com

Preferably this is for folks who never got a chance to pick it up, so if you already have a copy you may want to let someone who doesn't chime in!

Good gaming!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, that was fast. 

I got an email request and therefore a winner. Out it goes!

-DM Jeff

*EDIT: I found a few more copies - it isn't over till the fat dragon sings.*


----------



## 1auxy (Jan 12, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE this book. Mine is dog-eared and falling apart from so much use. I use it mostly in my Wilderlands of High Fantasy games for the great wilderness encounters, road types, formations etc.

Love the credit tables too!!

Would love another copy!

-Jimmy


----------



## 1auxy (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn, I was a bit too slow typing my post i see!

Anyway, great product...will have to grab another soon if i can find it locally.


----------



## timbannock (Jan 12, 2009)

Just ordered a copy of this recently and can't wait to get it.  I used a borrowed copy previously, and by used I mean EVERY SESSION.  And the results were always entertaining!


----------



## 1auxy (Jan 12, 2009)

neuronphaser said:


> Just ordered a copy of this recently and can't wait to get it.  I used a borrowed copy previously, and by used I mean EVERY SESSION.  And the results were always entertaining!




Entertaining for sure!  I've really wanted to start a new game up and pretty much wing everything using this book, Mother of All Encounter/Treasure Tables and some good 'ole fashioned imagination...THAT'S entertainment!!


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 12, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Hi everybody. Back in 2003 my wife and I wrote a d20 3e book called *Toolbox* for AEG. It even won a silver ENnie. It's not 3.5, but most of the book is edition-free stuff anyway. Many people still honor us by mentioning it on their list of favorite books.
> 
> I have one right here. We even signed it. The first person to respond to this thread and provide me their mailing info will receive this print edition book for free. Yep, free everything. I'll even sport the shipping cost.
> 
> ...




Free?

What the hell are you playing at, Jeff?

We all know nothing is free. And like a cheap date, you give it up to the first e-mailer?

Well. I'm going to one, and then two-up you, Jeff. I'm going to give away two copies for free to the person who can explain the best reason why he deserves two free copies of this ENnie-award winning book that I helped author (compile, edit, fix, and repair… ahem).

So.

Start your sob stories, kids. I want to know why your GM/DM/SWF/BFF deserves two copies of this book.


----------



## 1auxy (Jan 12, 2009)

Ohhh snap!


----------



## Jack99 (Jan 12, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Hi everybody. Back in 2003 my wife and I wrote a d20 3e book called *Toolbox* for AEG. It even won a silver ENnie. It's not 3.5, but most of the book is edition-free stuff anyway. Many people still honor us by mentioning it on their list of favorite books.



Didn't know it was you. Thanks for writing an awesome book!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 12, 2009)

I deserve two copies!  No, really I do!

Why?  Because I already have a copy and can't recommend it highly enough to my fellow gamers.  So, because I can't recommend it highly enough, the only solution is to give them the two free copies and let them see for themselves how awesome the book truly is.

One copy I would give to my buddy reinbowarrior because he just TPKed his campaign last night with a tendriculous and is clearly in need of fresh inspiration.

The other I would give to my buddy Jade77.  He built our custom gaming table, so I figured I'd return the favour by giving him a book _full_ of gaming tables


----------



## Treebore (Jan 12, 2009)

The only reason I need two more copies is because I have 3 kids who are all gamers, so when I can afford to do so I get 3 copies of each exceptional D&D related product. I don't do it nearly often enough, I only have 3 copies of Necromancer games products, such as Rappan Athuk:Reloaded, City of Brass, and Wilderlands. I have 3 copies of everything Castle Zagyg related done by Gary Gygax via TLG. Plus Green Ronins "Book of the Righteous".

This is because I expect them to be life time gamers like I have been and wish to give them these things as inheritance. So the more copies I have of each worthy product the less agonizing I will have to do when I pass them on to my kids.

So if I were to win the two copies your offering I would have 3 copies and one less item to agonize over when I decide which kid gets which.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 12, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Free? What the hell are you playing at, Jeff?




*sigh*. See, no good deed goes unpunished, and all that. 

Folks: Thanks for your kind words so far, it is so cool to hear gamers still using this tome in their games.

All I know is Dawn and I still crack a copy open now and then just to muse, for so many old-school easter eggs we snuck in there and stuff from our own campaigns that it always brings back good memories.

And good luck getting the copies jim offers!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 12, 2009)

Damn. I have always wanted this book. 

Wonder where the best place to find a hard copy is these days...


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 12, 2009)

Wulf Ratbane said:


> Damn. I have always wanted this book.
> 
> Wonder where the best place to find a hard copy is these days...




Um. Right here. If you have a good reason for getting one… er two.

But seriously, it's still on the net. Amazon and others have it.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 12, 2009)

Sob story: I'm going to try and sell my house this spring, my dog is dead, and my son said I can't go to his birthday party.

I enjoyed the AEG books I've got (Dragons, Mercenaries, WotAL Master Codex, WotAL Campaign, Adventure I) and I keep being tempted by the other d20 AEG things like the other one-word titles, Rokugan, Swashbuckling Adventures, WLD, WLC, etc.).

I'd even be happy with a pdf copy so no shipping costs for you. 

Edit to add in below the reason for the second copy:

My brother runs weekly face to face 4e games and only has a pdf copy of the 1e DMG for his random RPG elements tables. A big at the table book would be great for everything but the d20 NPC stats. I'm the one who ends up needing d20 NPC stats for the 3e games I run. Even with a half dozen NPC books I still manage to come up with situations in game where I need more stats than I have.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 12, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> And good luck getting the copies jim offers!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Good point. I never said when I'd mail them. Fine. A decision by week's end on the best reason… both so far are really good, too… although, I need money to buy games from other people is not as salient an answer as I'm dying of d20-itis and toolbox is the only cure... and no, you can't use that one now.


----------



## Treebore (Jan 12, 2009)

Wulf Ratbane said:


> Damn. I have always wanted this book.
> 
> Wonder where the best place to find a hard copy is these days...





Noble Knight Games Role Playing Games - d20 Sourcebooks (AEG)


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Toolbox-Aeg/dp/1887953728/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231788659&sr=8-8]Amazon.com: Toolbox: Aeg: Books[/ame]


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 12, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Good point. I never said when I'd mail them. Fine. A decision by week's end on the best reason… both so far are really good, too… although, I need money to buy games from other people is not as salient an answer as I'm dying of d20-itis and toolbox is the only cure... and no, you can't use that one now.




I got a fever!  And the only cure is...

More Toolbox!!!


----------



## Frost (Jan 12, 2009)

I picked up my copy from Troll and Toad for $5 (plus S&H).

Toolbox D20 Sourcebook AEG 8514 (d20 AEG) - RPG SUPER SALE! - All Other RPGs


----------



## bigbunnybear (Jan 12, 2009)

*Extremely useful!*

I picked up two copies of this (one for me and a game room copy) at GenCon a few years back and it is very useful for the busy GM and/or player who just doesn't have a lot of time to plan out a game session.

I haven't noticed any difference from using it for a 3rd or 3.5 edition game, it's all good.

The last page has some fun crunchy bits I dare say.


----------



## sjmiller (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is why I think I deserve the copies. I run a D&D game that have been going on for about 4 years now.  We are having a great time playing D&D 3.x, and don't expect to quit any time soon.  I've been wanting to get some new and exciting material for the game for quite some time, but life has been conspiring against me.  First off, last February I lost my job. I've worked there for 9.5 years, so it came as a bit of a shock.  I have not found a job since then, try as I might. That, as you can imagine, has put a bit of a damper on buying game material. Add to this some health problems (chronic pleurisy, cluster headaches), and I had just a banner year in 2008. Let's not even talk about the broken furnace we had to deal with in some bitter cold weather recently.

So, that is just a peek at what has happened to me in the last year, and why I think I deserve to get the books. Thanks for considering me.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Didn't know it was you. Thanks for writing an awesome book!




You're very welcome! Glad you enjoy it.

Interesting. A while back Dawn and I made up a full, detailed index for Toolbox, and there was a small web enhancement as well. I tried uploading them, but apparently I've already done so and it won't let me again. 
Here's the original thread where those downloads appear:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/193715-aeg-toolbox.html

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, there are some really compelling stories here. I'm going to have to dig around deeper and see if I can't uncover another copy!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 13, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, there are some really compelling stories here. I'm going to have to dig around deeper and see if I can't uncover another copy!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Don't horn in on my action, pal. Find your own charity cases.

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 14, 2009)

*sob stories aside…*

If I had to pick a winner right now, I'd pick Mark Hope… he's slightly in the lead of Treebore's story… who wants a free book so he can spend more money on someone else's games… while Mark actually made a clever little entendre.

But. It's only Wednesday.

So. I recommend a race around the world to break this tie.

Or… someone else could chime in with a better story.


----------



## kensanata (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, here I am in Switzerland, and I run a lot of games, and I play in a lot of games. There's the West Marshes style game by Peter, there's the Echoes of Heavens game by Marco, there's the City of the Spider Queen by James, and Shackled City, also by James, and my own Alder King game set in the Wilderlands of High Fantasy, and my occasional one or two shots using Labyrinth Lord, and my Rise of the Runelords game. Surely I could use two copies and spread the goodness! I'll show the books to all the other GMs and pass the second copy on to the one who offers the best sob story himself. And I'll report back!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Don't horn in on my action, pal. Find your own charity cases.




Horn in? It's my action, buddy! Who started this thread anyhow? 



sjmiller said:


> First off, last February I lost my job. I have not found a job since then, try as I might. That, as you can imagine, has put a bit of a damper on buying game material. Add to this some health problems (chronic pleurisy, cluster headaches), and I had just a banner year in 2008. Let's not even talk about the broken furnace we had to deal with in some bitter cold weather recently.




HA! Dawn found an extra copy of Toolbox. And for reasons I won't go into she can commiserate with Mr. Miller. So she says if *Stephen J. Miller* can write me his address info, she'll send him a signed copy.

ocasek50 at hotmail dot com

OK, jim, check over the other entries, there's still two more days to get in a good tale of woe!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 14, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Horn in? It's my action, buddy! Who started this thread anyhow?




Yeah. Great thread. Who wants something for free?

Duh.

This is enworld. Why not ask them who wants to see free boobies.

I got a better idea… who wants to see Jeff and jim design a free 1d20 chart, online… right now… huh?

C'mon. Give us a topic.



DM_Jeff said:


> HA! Dawn found an extra copy of Toolbox. And for reasons I won't go into she can commiserate with Mr. Miller. So she says if *Stephen J. Miller* can write me his address info, she'll send him a signed copy.
> 
> ocasek50 at hotmail dot com
> 
> ...




I guarantee that Dawn found nothing but old 2nd edition books about bards and harpers, with mustard stains on them. Mr. Miller is already getting a treat from someone, and I'm sure it's better than a slightly-used, mostly-dented, over-priced outline for a bus depot novel.

Keep digging for treasure, pal, because I could trump you big time by offering a free World's Largest Dungeon… and no one wants to see that happen.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> I got a better idea… who wants to see Jeff and jim design a free 1d20 chart, online… right now… huh?
> 
> C'mon. Give us a topic.




All right. Pirate names. Go.

(for bonus points make a prefix chart including things like "Old" "One-Eye'd" "Salty" with the second one being proper names "Pete" "Jinny" etc.)



> Keep digging for treasure, pal, because I could trump you big time by offering a free World's Largest Dungeon… and no one wants to see that happen.




Oh yeah? I dare you. I double dog dare you.

[It was a breach of etiquette to skip the double dare and go right for the jugular but there it was, a double dog dare].


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Table X-X: Pirate Names

1 Morgani Scrimshaw
2 Haitius Pete
3 One-Eyed Crom
4 Barnacle Bartholomew
5 Scragus Kerm

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Free WLD? Oh yeah? I dare you. I double dog dare you.
> 
> [It was a breach of etiquette to skip the double dare and go right for the jugular but there it was, a double dog dare].




Great. I'll get on the phone now to the fire department and dispatch a truck to jim pinto's apartment where he's no doubt outside right now with his tongue stuck to a cold pipe.

I mean, free Worlds Largest Dungeon? Wow. That's tough to beat, jim. Are you serious? Has anyone ever noticed there's like 14,500 rooms in that thing but no bathroom?

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 14, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Table X-X: Pirate Names
> 
> 1 Morgani Scrimshaw
> 2 Haitius Pete
> ...




6 Salty Pete
7 "da Scrounger"
8 Ivory-Tooth Jim
9 Hooked-Hand Lefluer
10 Jack "Bellius" Barrows
11 Malcolm Bellows
12 Scurvy Petrov
13 Stillson McSweeny
14 Anchors O'Bannon
15 The Lasher of Madrid


Two-Step Chart
1 Salty
2 Sealegs
3 Hammer
4 Black Captain
5 Green-Teeth
6 Bloody
7 Two-Guns
8 Black Mast
9 Merciless
10 Invincible

1 McShae
2 Morgan
3 Dresden
4 Bonnie
5 (the) Corsair
6 Tanner
7 Dredge
8 Gunnars
9 Dog
10 Magnus


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> 6 Salty Pete
> 7 "da Scrounger"
> 8 Ivory-Tooth Jim
> 9 Hooked-Hand Lefluer
> ...




16 Keel-Haul Catpuss
17 Montello Blackheart
18 Benjamin Sabre
19 Edwyrd Callahan
20 Gangplank Gurdy

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 14, 2009)

*meme*



DM_Jeff said:


> 16 Keel-Haul Catpuss
> 17 Montello Blackheart
> 18 Benjamin Sabre
> 19 Edwyrd Callahan
> ...




I am NOT doing ninja names.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2009)

*Real Ultimate Power*



jim pinto said:


> I am NOT doing ninja names.




1 Hansu
2 The Black Lotus
3 Akirusawa
4 Kinosuwa
5 Ichioru


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Pirate Two-Step Chart II

1 Hurricane
2 Cutlass
3 Anchor
4 Lumberleg
5 Crusty
6 Searend
7 Jolly
8 Skullface
9 Monkey Bones
10 Bootstrap

1 Bellamy
2 Vane
3 Booth
4 Miggs
5 Bowen
6 Morris
7 Ward
8 Gunthen
9 Dragoon
10 Hornsilver

-DM Jeff


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 14, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> This is enworld. Why not ask them who wants to see free boobies.
> 
> I got a better idea… who wants to see Jeff and jim design a free 1d20 chart, online… right now… huh?
> 
> C'mon. Give us a topic.




Boobies, please.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 14, 2009)

Wulf Ratbane said:


> Boobies, please.




1 Bangers
2 Chesticles
3 Coconuts
4 Funbags
5 Gazongas
6 Headlights
7 Honkers
8 Hooters
9 Jam-Jams or Jumblies
10 Knockers
11 Mangos
12 Melons
13 Muffins
14 Nibblies
15 Radio Dials
16 Rum shakers
17 Snack packs
18 Sweater puppies
19 Ta-tas
20 Tweeters


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

_*shakes head*_

That list is so inappropriate. Besides, Dawn mentions that you forgot "cha-chas".

Anyway, here's a free chart folks, from the musings above (minus that last chart).

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 15, 2009)

Look. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining or anything, but this thread can't just be about giving away free books, can it jeff?

I mean... it's also about making sure I get a lot of attention, right?

How do I put this delicately… because I'm all about decorum… um… let's see… um… well… how about… 

what do I have to do to get more people to post on here?

yeah

that's subtle


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I know I certainly could make use of both a copy of Toolbox and WLD, especially in combination with each other. That would really spice up life in WLD, especially since there are no bathrooms in WLD.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 15, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> ...especially since there are no bathrooms in WLD.




In that case, here's a suggestion for a cool cross-over list:
Different types of toilet!  Is it a chamber pot?  A fancy piece of dwarven engineering complete with vacuum-powered waste removal?  A fine construction of elven porcelain?  A crude goblin pooper, little more than a hole in the ground?  Or a mutated killer mimic that merely pretends to be a toilet and waits for you to fatally lower your AC?  Oh, wait, that last one has been done already...


----------



## Mark (Jan 15, 2009)

Shouldn't the pirate name list be Table R-R?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a question. When Dawn and I first envisioned Toolbox, we thought it would be statless. Only after careful direction and prodding did we then fill it with stat blocks and monster lists.

Out of the four general chapters in Toolbox: Wilderness, Dungeons, DCities, and People, which one did you find yourself using the most?

And, did you use the stats and monster charts or just the creative lists with no mechanics?

-DM Jeff


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 15, 2009)

I use the Cities section far more than the others, followed by the section on People, both in prep and at the table.  Wilderness and Dungeon do get use as well, but not as often.

I don't really use the stats, though, mainly because they are 3.0, and I was running 3.5 and am now running a house-ruled version of Pathfinder.  The encounter tables for people (as opposed to monsters) however, have seen use as they are good inspiration anyway.  The _Mother of All Encounter Tables_ has since covered that ground fairly well, I think, so if you were to do a similar product again, it might be a good idea to make sure any encounter charts really stand out from more generic lists.  

A set of stats for all the members of a city watch, temple, magical academy, merchant caravan, thieves' guild etc would be useful, for example - stock fantasy elements that are a real pain to draw up for DMs, yet are more than just simple lists of encounters by CR.  The DMG II had some cool stat blocks in this vein, but there is plenty of room to develop the concept into plug-and-play collections that can slot right into a campaign.


----------



## Treebore (Jan 15, 2009)

I primarily use your City, Dungeons, and peoples chapter, and I kind of use the stats because its easy to do so with Castles and Crusades.


----------



## snak (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a great book. I used it last night. For a Call of Cthulhu game of all systems!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 16, 2009)

snak said:


> This is a great book. I used it last night. For a Call of Cthulhu game of all systems!




That's really cool. When first writing it, it became aparent that while we were writing from a D&D mindset, we also pulled from all sorts of fantasy resoruces to be sure it could be used in whichever edition, or even which fantasy game (Gurps, Warhammer, Earthdawn) you were using.

To know it helped a Cthulhu game too is great to hear!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 16, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> That's really cool. When first writing it, it became aparent that while we were writing from a D&D mindset, we also pulled from all sorts of fantasy resoruces to be sure it could be used in whichever edition, or even which fantasy game (Gurps, Warhammer, Earthdawn) you were using.
> 
> To know it helped a Cthulhu game too is great to hear!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Hey. Jeff. I don't like fantasy at all. Can you make some charts for real world names. I'm tired of the phone book.



I'll be in San Luis Obispo this weekend at a convention. Anyone that comes to the show and says "Jeff smells" will get a free copy of the Toolbox.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 17, 2009)

And the first person to write "jim is an 8-year old psycho pixie" here at En World will ALSO get a copy...but signed. HA.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 17, 2009)

jim is an 8-year old psycho pixie


----------



## Treebore (Jan 17, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> jim is an 8-year old psycho pixie




But that is a good thing. Makes for great gaming!


----------



## boerngrim (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! I don't know how I missed Toolbox! It sounds like an incredibly useful time saver! I'm going to order it right away! Thanks DM_Jeff!

I have several of the early AEG supplements and I thought they were quite good! Dungeons, Evil, and War in particular stand out in my memory. 
I also enjoyed the little pamphlet sized adventures.

EN World has led me to so many great products that I've overlooked or been unaware of! Thanks EN World!


----------



## Greg K (Jan 17, 2009)

Darn,
I have a friend in San Luis Obispo. If I knew there was con there, there I would have told her . She just moved  about twenty minutes from there about a year ago and has been looking for a regular game. 

... and, of course, I would have told her to to tell Jim that  "Jeff smells"  so she could get a copy of Toolbox and bring it to me in February when she visits for a weekend of gaming.


----------



## Turjan (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the Toolbox in print. Highly recommended !


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 18, 2009)

Treebore said:


> But that is a good thing. Makes for great gaming!




That is does Treebore, that it does. And smelling isn't so bad. My daughter's hair after a shampoo, a recenlty rained-on baseball field, my wife. Yeah, smelling can be sweet.

Oh, and Ghostwind, Buerngrim, write to me and your copies of Toolbox are on the way. ocasek50 at hotmail dot com.

-DM Jeff


----------



## aurance (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## boerngrim (Jan 18, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> That is does Treebore, that it does. And smelling isn't so bad. My daughter's hair after a shampoo, a recenlty rained-on baseball field, my wife. Yeah, smelling can be sweet.
> 
> Oh, and Ghostwind, Buerngrim, write to me and your copies of Toolbox are on the way. ocasek50 at hotmail dot com.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Ghostwind (Jan 18, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> That is does Treebore, that it does. And smelling isn't so bad. My daughter's hair after a shampoo, a recenlty rained-on baseball field, my wife. Yeah, smelling can be sweet.
> 
> Oh, and Ghostwind, Buerngrim, write to me and your copies of Toolbox are on the way. ocasek50 at hotmail dot com.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Email sent. Thanks again, Jeff.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 19, 2009)

Greg K said:


> Darn,
> I have a friend in San Luis Obispo. If I knew there was con there, there I would have told her . She just moved  about twenty minutes from there about a year ago and has been looking for a regular game.
> 
> ... and, of course, I would have told her to to tell Jim that  "Jeff smells"  so she could get a copy of Toolbox and bring it to me in February when she visits for a weekend of gaming.




Yeah. No one showed up to get their copy. So I gave it to the POLYCON crew who in turn will give it out as a prize to someone unfortunate enough to win a Jeff Ibach book signed by jim pinto.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 19, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Email sent. Thanks again, Jeff.




Okay.

I think the only thing left to do to REALLY trump Jeff and his stupid "pixie" joke is to give away THREE copies of the TOOLBOX, a copy of FEATS, the RIVER OF BLOOD adventure, and a signed note telling your GM to give your next character +5 hit points.

The winner of these items MUST complete a 1d20 chart explaining why he (let's face it, there are not SHES on this thread) deserves five additional hit points.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 19, 2009)

Reasons to give my next character +5 hit points
1. I always host the game and nobody ever brings snacks.
2. Remember, I am usually the DM.
3  I will draw you next character.
4. Your next won't be lemming and placed near a cliff.
5. Your big heterosexual male warrior won't dress like either a Japanese school girl or fairy princess.
6. Your next character will get all the chicks (or guys if that is what you want)!
7. Your character wont be cursed to have his or her alcoholic beverage turn into kool-aid.
8. You, the player, won't  have to  sing "I am a little tea pot"  prior to having your next character speak.
9.  A life ending accident won't befall your character right after character generation!
10. When you asked, I gave you DM advice to reign in your game.
11. I gave you some good rpg books for your birthday.
12. I'll give you one of the copies of Toolbox if I win it.
13  Your roomate won't  tell your significant other your "little secret"
14.  I won't steal your manga collection.
15. You wont be tied down and forced to watch Ishtar for 72hrs.
16. Your next character won't meet Cthulu...at first level!
17. You won't see pictures of  Al Bundy's mother-in law naked!
18. Failure to give me +5 hit points, means you will be forced to look at our players Jim and Robbie naked! (Not together that would be too cruel).
19.  Your future characters will not be the victim of tentacled Henai monsters
20.  My job has severly cut hours during the past month. If I don't win copies of these books, at least my character gets +5 hit points


----------



## Treebore (Jan 19, 2009)

1. Your bones are extremely dense, receive 5 extra HP's.
2. You are exceptionally large for your species, so you receive 5 bonus HP and   are one size category larger than is typical for your race.
3. Your naturally good at dodging and rolling with blows, receive 5 extra HP.
4.  You receive the feat, "Extremely Tough", gain 5 bonus HP's.
5. You unknowingly drank from a magical pool, permanently receive 5 bonus HP's.
6. A meteor landed near you when you were younger. The magical radiations gave you 5 bonus HP.
7. That potion you drank was actually bad, however its random effect gave you 5 bonus HP.
8. Your momma slapped you around a lot as a child, as a result your much more capable of dealing with pain, receive 5 bonus HP to reflect this.
9. You were caught out in a magical storm that was the direct magical manifestation of a godly argument. That lightning bolt nearly killed you, and would have, but at the time it struck you it gave you 5 permanent bonus HP.
10. You regularly ate your spinach as a child, receive 5 extra HP, permanently.
11. Your family bought some "mystery meat" cheap at the local market. You received 5 bonus HP after recovering from the illness it caused. Unfortunately you are the only member of your family that made their CON save versus poison. On the good side, you inherited everything.
12. Your father was a Ranger, and he regularly mixed Troll blood into your food. As a result you gain 5 bonus HP.
13. Your mother was a druid who killed a young dragon rampaging through her forest. She made a herbal concoction that was "good for you". After several attempts you successfully choked it down. Soon after you felt better than ever. 5 bonus HP received.
14. Your father was a wizard who performed many experiments upon you. You have hundreds of scars, many of them nasty looking, but you also have 5 bonus HP.
15. Your father is a priest of the God of Strength. After many years of rituals performed upon you the god has permanently blessed you with 5 bonus HP.
16. As a teenager you finally found the party the Pixies were rumored to throw on the full moon. Your "mystical" experience left you with 5 bonus HP.
17. A "Seller of Magical Elixirs" came through, successfully selling you a "Elixir of Manliness", it didn't work in the manner you were told it would, but it did give you 5 bonus HP. 
18. You found an incredibly large egg in your hen house. After eating it you felt noticeably healthier than ever. It gave you 5 bonus HP.
19. You had "THE WICKED STEP MOTHER" and survived her many attempts to make you go away, permanently. You received 5 bonus HP as a result.
20. You sneaked up on a Unicorn in the forest. Then it noticed you it kicked you in the head. When you woke up you felt healthier than ever. You received 5 extra HP.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 19, 2009)

*1d20 Reasons*

While both good charts neither chart explains why you DESERVE +5 bonus hit points. Both charts are close, but neither is the winner at the moment.

This is a sizeable FREEBIE... you'd be rightly upset if I gave it up like it was prom night.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 20, 2009)

Reasons to give my next character +5 hit points
1. I always host the game and nobody ever brings snacks.
2. I am usually the DM. This is probably the only PC that  I wiill play in the next five years.
3. At your request, I gave you advice for controlling a demanding player.
4. I taught you that, as GM, your choice of options can shape the game.
5. I bought you your first non-WOTC  D&D supplements for your birthday
6. My character is the only heroic one in the party
7. My character is the only sane one in the party
8. My character will be the one keeping the  psycho party members from killing everyone of your NPCs.
9. My character will be the one keeping the psycho players from  killing one another. 5hp might be the difference in me surviving or killing them.
10. 5hp might help my first level character get away from a fight with a colossal ancient gold dragon (or some other similar powerful LG character) when the psycho party members attack it, because it exists.
11.  The rest of the party members will charge in recklessly and set off every alarm/trap leaving my character to pick up the pieces.
12.  I'm playing a kobold paladin
13. You are running and I am still hosting the game at my place.
14. I let you bounce ideas off me and don't share it with the other players.
15. I let the hot chick fall for *your* character
16. I gave you a +2 bonus and a hero point back when you tried to negate another characters dumb action.
17.  I gave your M&M character some extra power points to help round out the concept.
18. I don't join in on the kissy noises and hot monkey sounds toward you and your girlfriend.
19. I am a really cool guy- your sister said so.
20. My job has severly cut hours during the past month. If I don't win copies of these books for the group's use, at least my character gets +5 hit points


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

Greg K said:


> Reasons to give my next character +5 hit points
> 1. I always host the game and nobody ever brings snacks.
> 2. I am usually the DM. This is probably the only PC that  I wiill play in the next five years.
> 3. At your request, I gave you advice for controlling a demanding player.
> ...




Reason 11 is why the GROUP needs +5 HP. But this is a good list.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, Jeff.

What is this? Care to explain?







Where do I get my copy?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Okay, Jeff.
> 
> What is this? Care to explain? Where do I get my copy?




Well, jim, my friend, that's the cat...out of the bag. That's just the cover proof for the book we've been working on the past 5 years. 

That's the cover for the new, 400 page book called ULTIMATE TOOLBOX.

You can get very, very soon from a game company called Alderac Entertainment Group.

And here's the index, just to prove we're not joshing.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Well, jim, my friend, that's the cat...out of the bag. That's just the cover proof for the book we've been working on the past 5 years.
> 
> That's the cover for the new, 400 page book called ULTIMATE TOOLBOX.
> 
> ...




But, jeff… wow… that's a really big INDEX… can that number be accurate? Five pages… just for the index?

Can this book really be THAT useful?


----------



## Greg K (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> But, jeff… wow… that's a really big INDEX… can that number be accurate? Five pages… just for the index?




JIm,
"Wow, that's  a really big INDEX" was my exact response



> Can this book really be THAT useful?




I don't know why, but the question made me think of the following

Shooter McGavin,  "Yeah, and, Grizzly Adams had a beard."
Lee Trivino,  "Grizzly Adams did have a beard!"   

(So, I guess  it will be that useful)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> But, jeff… wow… that's a really big INDEX… can that number be accurate? Five pages… just for the index? Can this book really be THAT useful?




Yeah, we were going to make it one page for the index but then we'd have to use 2-point type. Yes, the index alone is 5 pages. A full, DETAILED index scross-referencing every chart in the new book.

*Ultimate Toolbox *is going to be the best antagonist to writer's block. It will dispel any confusion about how to run a detailed game session. Any GM of any fantasy campaign will have over a thousand charts to inspire their imagination and rid the world of wishy-washy game sessions.

Yeah, it's that useful.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Yeah, we were going to make it one page for the index but then we'd have to use 2-point type. Yes, the index alone is 5 pages. A full, DETAILED index scross-referencing every chart in the new book.
> 
> *Ultimate Toolbox *is going to be the best antagonist to writer's block. It will dispel any confusion about how to run a detailed game session. Any GM of any fantasy campaign will have over a thousand charts to inspire their imagination and rid the world of wishy-washy game sessions.
> 
> ...




But, Jeff. I've been burned by RPG books before, promising things they can't possibly deliver. What makes the Ultimate Toolbox so special? What's the catch?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> But, Jeff. I've been burned by RPG books before, promising things they can't possibly deliver. What makes the Ultimate Toolbox so special? What's the catch?




Why do I feel like I'm on TMZ?

Because, jim, Ultimate Toolbox is a labor of love, having been written by Dawn and I (oh, and even you) over the past 5 years because everyone loved the first book so much.

The catch is there's NO RULES. The game draws inspiration from every edition of the game and will be useful to any GM of any fantasy campaign.

Because instead of concentrating on lists of minuta or subjects that really don't help a game session, the Ultimate Toolbox lists were designed _during play_, to answer all those strange but useful questions players hit you with.

Because the designers have a combined over 50 years of experience actively RUNNING games and _playing the game_, not making all this stuff up in a vacuum or because it's just fun to make lists.

Because the lists cover how to build a world, populate it, design an entire campaign, and detail any fantasy city in any way you need. Ultimate Toolbox fills in the blanks in every other game book you own. There is an entire chapter on maritime adventures. There's dozens of lists on planar adventures! There's an entire chapter returning the wonder of MAGIC back to your game, no matter how jaded you are.

Because it just made every other game book you own complete. That's why it's really that useful!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Why do I feel like I'm on TMZ?
> 
> Because, jim, Ultimate Toolbox is a labor of love, having been written by Dawn and I (oh, and even you) over the past 5 years because everyone loved the first book so much.
> 
> -DM Jeff




It's difficult for me to be your SHILL if you out me like that.

[You still didn't tell me… what's the catch?]


----------



## Greg K (Jan 20, 2009)

> It's difficult for me to be your SHILL if you out me like that




Yeah,  I felt like I was watching a Homeboy Shopping Network sketch from In Living Color.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

There's no catch. It's not a book made by suits in a tower. It's not made based on economics. It's about good, old-fashioned, solid gaming. There's no catch, no trick, no ruse.

We just wrote it from our tables to yours. Because every DM has had to answer the questions:

What's the name of the street the inn is on? How many stories is it? Who's inside? What are they serving? What's that game they're playing over there? How much is a room for the night? What's in my room? What's the alley out back look like? 

Or...where can I find out what the key is to this portal? What's it feel like when I step through? What's the plane look like? Is there a community nearby? Who's the movers and shakers? Is there anything different about this plane? Are there factions? What are they? What do they stand for? 

Or...I want to charter a ship. Any available? How big? Where's it going? Have I heard of the captain? What's his reputation? And sea stories to listen to to pass the time? What's the ship carrying cargo-wise? What's the figurehead look like? Is everything really better with pirates?

Stuff like that. No catch. No kidding.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Stuff like that. No catch. No kidding.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Okay. I'm almost convinced. How many tables is this book going to have? How many pages?

When can I expect it?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 20, 2009)

*Reasons I deserve +5 hp on my character*

1 I’m good enough, I’m smart enough, and doggone it, people like me.
2 I’ve got rights!
3 I’ll be DMing the next game.
4 I agreed to play in your killer WLD game.
5 I agreed to be the party healer.
6 I’m too sexy for my shirt.
7 I’m just that awesome.
8 My character is based off of John McClaine.
9 Karma. 
10 I’m playing an LA front line fighter.
11-15 <holds up fist> I’ll give you five reasons.
16 I took toughness as a concept feat despite it being underpowered.
17 Pathfinder says I deserve more hp.
18 4e says I deserve more hp.
19 Even Palladium says I deserve more hp.
20 42.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Voadam said:


> 20 42.




Rats, he's onto us, jim.

There's over 1000 different tables and charts. If the first book, after game stats, had about 80 pages of charts, this has nothing but 400 pages of charts and advice.

As to when it's out, you'd have to ask AEG about that...they don't tell me these things. Just that it's soon. So very soon.

Damnit, jim, I'm a Dungeon Master, not a doctor!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Damnit, jim, I'm a Dungeon Master, not a doctor!
> 
> -DM Jeff




I'm glad you didn't say writer… because… haha… this joke has no punchline.

400 Pages… I'm not sure I believe that. How is that possible? Is this just another book of useless charts with names for pets or something like that?

C'mon, Jeff. Give us something we can use.


----------



## sjmiller (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, I have to say, that Pinto guy is pretty inconsistent. First, he tells me he's sending me something, but to not tell people. Then he says I *can* talk about it when I get it, but it has to be funny. Then what does he do? He doesn't send me a copy of Toolbox.  He sends me a *signed copy* of Toolbox! That's all he said he was going to send, but is that what he sent?  Nooo! He sends a signed copy of Toolbox AND a signed copy of River of Blood AND a baker's dozen of mini adventures! There's enough stuff here to run a campaign for quite some time! What does he think I am, unemployed or something?  Oh wait....

He may be some kind of psycho pixie who has eaten a few too many pixie sticks, but he's psycho in a good way.

Thanks Jim, I really appreciate the generosity. Thanks to Jeff for starting the thread and for the kind offer he and his wife made.  Since my birthday is this Friday, the package from Jim the psycho pixie made for a great early birthday present.


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations on the Ultimate Toolbox.

Its a must buy on my list. You've already earned it with your previous version. 

I hope its available as a PDF.

I don't deserve 5 extra HP.

1. I'm the thinking character that works at the world events to not need hp.
2. I'm happy if I can accomplish soft goals that don't involve killing things.
3. I've given away treasure for future favours.
4. If my character has a deity I live the faults and the benefits.
5. I don't play evil characters because,, well, I like the good guys.
6. I write a bazillion pages of background because.
7. My backgrounds are often better than a stranger's adventure.
8. I play online and have to supply my own snacks.
9. I LOVE books but I'm slowly replacing everything with PDFs because of (Ctrl F) and search. Also my 'office' doesn't have to look like I game.
10 I got old and a life now I don't remember every page of every game book.
11 I'm not that old that you can rely on me not knowing every page of every game book .
12 My wife, The Chores, My life, come before gaming.
13 The kid inside of me still doesn't know #12
14 I like well written stuff from previous games more than crap for new games.
15 I didn't like Toolbox at first! Now AEG Toolbox & AEG Mercenaries are two of my favourite game books.
16 Everything is a game aid.
17 I have too many people to game with over too great a distance for face to face gaming.
18 High School was a long time ago, but I game with my best friend from that time over the net.
19 Gaming drives my graphics programs - gotta make better maps.
20 My players never see the whole adventure, only the path they took.


Sigurd


----------



## Treebore (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my package this past Saturday too Jim, thanks!


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 20, 2009)

_Ultimate_ Toolbox??!!!

Holy crap!!

Awesome news, guys.  Can't wait to see this one in print - will be buying it for sure


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 20, 2009)

_Ultimate Toolbox_

Oh My Goodness!!! Ibach, Ibach, and Pinto together again.  This is _amazing!!!_  Did any other fine authors work on such an ultimate book?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

dmccoy1693 said:


> _Ultimate Toolbox_
> 
> Oh My Goodness!!! Ibach, Ibach, and Pinto together again.  This is _amazing!!!_  Did any other fine authors work on such an ultimate book?




Yes, it's like a Beatles reunion. And yes, a fine fellow named dmccoy1693 AKA Dale McCoy helped us with a bunch of lists as well! Oh My Goodness, that's you!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

20 Reasons to look into ULTIMATE TOOLBOX...

1. 100 pages dedicated to cities
2. 65% More Easter Eggs
3. A chapter to detail every aspect of a dungeon
4. Adventure hooks galore
5. Because we want Ryan Dancy to be happy
6. Character tables for full PC development
7. Complete, multireferenced index to help find charts during play
8. Details, details, details
9. Enough names to choke a yak
10. Entire chapter dedicated to plots and storytelling
11. Every chart has at least 20 entries, no corners cut
12. Grapple
13. Kick-butt art that truly inspires
14. Longer, more fleshed out charts
15. Maps, both overland campaign and dungeon geomorphs
16. More of everything you liked about the first Toolbox
17. Old school thinking behind the inspiration
18. Sidebars with loads of practical, good gaming advice
19. The secret of Kahn
20. You could make over 50 campaigns with this book

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

*1d20*

why this book is better…

1 More than twice the ingredients of the leading national brand
2 I spent more time editing out jeff's bad ideas
3 I really did edit out a lot of bad ideas
4 Which means the book has 11% more good ideas than previously thought
5 I mean seriously… do I really need 120 names for familiars
6 Every chart has EXACTLY 20 entries
7 If we couldn't come up with 20, it didn't deserve a chart
8 You saw the index, I mean… c'mon
9 We literally worked until our pencils broke
10 There's more advice than last time
11 and better tools for doing what needs to be done
12 Jeff and jim gave out free copies of the original
13 Their own personal copies
14 Well… except I own a lot of copies of it
15 I mean, a LOT of copies
16 You'd be surprised
17 Trust me
18 How many was that?
19 So, I only have one more?
20 Okay

BONUS: The next guy who capitalizes my name gets his toolbox taken away… even a PDF version.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Jan 20, 2009)

Capitalize? As in JIM PINTO? 

Otherwise... Yes! I could try to sell _Jim Pinto's mighty beverage_ and raise some capital with your name!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it look better with Pinto sandwiched between the two Ibachs?



The cover, I mean.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Wulf Ratbane said:


> Wouldn't it look better with Pinto sandwiched between the two Ibachs? The cover, I mean.




In all ways, no.

-DM Jeff


----------



## sjmiller (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> BONUS: The next guy who capitalizes my name gets his toolbox taken away… even a PDF version.



Okay, that is my mistake. I apologize.  Call it an instinctive editor's reaction to a name. I promise to only capitalize it if it starts a sentence; or maybe I will just rewrite the sentence to avoid that as well.


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 20, 2009)

*20 Reasons why I am Excited for *_*Ultimate Toolbox
*_ 
1. Pirates, More Pirates, and Much More Pirates
2. A table of nothing but Dungeon Smells
3. No Kobolds were harmed in the writing of this book
4. Did someone say Easter Eggs
5. Unique Descriptions of Wands, Potion Bottles, and Staves
6. Statue Descriptions, Land Mark Names and City Gamehouses
7. Legends for all Occassions, Places, and Dwelling Type
8. Clothing ("_Wooooo, I'm Invisible_")
9. Bards get Equal Treatment
10. Fleshing out the Family of PCs
11. Make your ships move with more than just wind
12. Find yourself trapped in an Exotic Prison built by halflings
13. Need a Wanted Poster right now
14. "I found WHAT in the goat's stomache?"
15. "All the corpses show various battle wounds except one that ..."
16. You'd never expect that guy to be a Fiendish Agent
17. It is the first hardcover that I helped write
18. Because riding a horse has been done enough times
19. There are never enough street names
20. Every group needs their own Battle Cry before you slaughter them.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> 2 I spent more time editing out jeff's bad ideas




We did wrastle with each other over some charts, true. We both occassionally tossed in a stinker and luckily we're both bold enough to let each other know when an idea goes splat and to veto it.

He did also edited out a bunch of Dawn's charts too, but it's safer for him to say he edited out my ideas than "I like to make girls cry". ;-)

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Jan 20, 2009)

400 pages?

So we are looking at a $50+ book? You know, since this one is going to be a hardback, so it will be capable of holding all those pages together for a very long time.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

*Yes. 400 Pages.*



Treebore said:


> 400 pages?
> 
> So we are looking at a $50+ book? You know, since this one is going to be a hardback, so it will be capable of holding all those pages together for a very long time.




We are looking at $50 and softcover/hardcover… you know what… I don't really know… good question.

So. Yes and no.

The toolbox held up well. Let's hope that Ultimate Toolbox does as well.

If we do a sequel in five years, we'll make it 1,000 pages and name it something like "BOOK O' CRAP"


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

*hungry*

i don't know about you guys, but i could really go for a snack… a snack that includes a few pages from the city chapter...

am i right?

what the heck, jeff?

what's a guy have to do to see some more of the book?

i mean… really

- jim (wishing he knew where to host it, so he could link it here or that the Ultimate Toolbox site was ready to go so we could just show you the six free PDFs… oops)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

A snack eh? OK, I'll see about that.

-DM Jeff


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 20, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i don't know about you guys, but i could really go for a snack…




*d20 Snacks for jim pinto*
1. pinto beans
2. candy that comes out if you hit jim pinto with a stick
3. bread and gruel
4. Cornbread
5. Whatever DM Jeff is eating
6. Zombie Hot Dogs
7. Elven Boiled Cabbage
8. Flumph livers
9. Yogurt
10. Vulture Stew
11. Turkey Giblets
12. Owlbear Giblets
13. Infected Deer Steak (Roll Fort Save vs disease)
14. Tasty Trail Rations
15. Spam
16. Watch Survivor to find out
17. Prime Rib
18. Flame Broiled Dragon Ribs
19. Goblin Burgers
20. Jello (there's always room for Jello)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a sampling from the *Civilization *chapter!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so I downloaded the index and it seems to end on page 364.

So, if this book is *really* 400 pages - what's on pages 365-400?  Will it help me do laundry?  And what about cleaning the kitchen?

(On the other hand, it would be perfectly acceptable if it's more artwork of the lady on the cover.  Ahem.)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a freak of nature. When we were finishing up it did end at 400. Maybe when we made the special freebie it mispaginated somehow. 

-DM Jeff

_______________________
That's some bad hat Harry


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a freak of nature. When we were finishing up it did end at 400. Maybe when we made the special freebie it mispaginated somehow.
> 
> -DM Jeff
> 
> ...




I like that answer. Let's go with that.

Yeah. Actually. Looks like when I built the index PDF, i didn't redo the page numbers. I should fix that, huh?


----------



## Treebore (Jan 20, 2009)

After reading the City PDF I think I am going to like having one book that has everything it it that I own 6 other books to cover. 6 other books that retail for over $240.00 US.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 20, 2009)

Treebore said:


> After reading the City PDF I think I am going to like having one book that has everything it it that I own 6 other books to cover. 6 other books that retail for over $240.00 US.




our only regret is not finding a way to make MORE of your books obsolete

we apologize for that

jeff especially


----------



## Greg K (Jan 21, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Reason 11 is why the GROUP needs +5 HP. But this is a good list.




Well, I figured that I needed to help me survive so that I could help the group.

However, here are two alternatives for reason 11: 
a) I am the non-reckless player  The +5 hit points could me to survive after the remaining party members foolishly run in and trip every alarm and trap resulting in their deaths (and, in turn, my survivla  helps you avoid a tpk).

b) I am the only player that shows up on time.


----------



## Mark Hope (Jan 21, 2009)

Woohoo!!  My copies of _Toolbox_ arrived just now here in the UK!!  Thanks so much!  And thanks for the freebie adventure as well!  It'll fit really well into my upcoming war-based campaign.  Supercool.

*20 More Reasons To Get Ultimate Toolbox*
1. The authors are made of awesome and win.
2-20. Roll again or DM's choice.


----------



## reinbowarrior (Jan 21, 2009)

*Raagghhh!*



Mark Hope said:


> One copy I would give to my buddy reinbowarrior because he just TPKed his campaign last night with a tendriculous and is clearly in need of fresh inspiration.




Cheers old buddy old pal.  The tendriculos is a tricky beasty - and that party needs to learn to rest and revive themselves!  And you are all the inspiration I'll ever need Mr Hope...



Mark Hope said:


> The other I would give to my buddy Jade77. He built our custom gaming table, so I figured I'd return the favour by giving him a book _full_ of gaming tables




Quality reasoning there.  Top notch.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 21, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> our only regret is not finding a way to make MORE of your books obsolete.  we apologize for that. jeff especially




You bet. In fact hearing how 6 pages out of 100 already inspired means we're on the right track again. 

Try this sample from the *Magic *chapter on for size, about a half dozen pages of ideas and themes.

-DM Jeff


----------



## JongWK (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there a release date for this book?


----------



## Treebore (Jan 21, 2009)

JongWK said:


> Is there a release date for this book?





Not yet, but I bet they'll PM us when they know of one.


Am I safe to assume that I can share these sample PDF's with friends? IE send them as e-mail attachments? I have two friends in particular who are very interested in this.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 21, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Not yet, but I bet they'll PM us when they know of one.




Sure thing! It should certainly be soon now...



Treebore said:


> Am I safe to assume that I can share these sample PDF's with friends? IE send them as e-mail attachments? I have two friends in particular who are very interested in this.




Please do, sure. And there's more to come. Want to read the introduction?

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Jan 21, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Sure thing! It should certainly be soon now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I am sold, so no, not really. Judging by the response I got shortly after sending off my "teaser" email to over a dozen gamers I know and 3 lists I am part of, they may be interested in reading it. So yeah, give me a link please.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 22, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Well, I am sold, so no, not really. Judging by the response I got shortly after sending off my "teaser" email to over a dozen gamers I know and 3 lists I am part of, they may be interested in reading it. So yeah, give me a link please.




someday, i will teach jeff how to pace the teasers.

the release date is within three months, that i can promise.

i've already approved the press proofs, so it's just a matter of time with shipping and stores and helper monkeys

you know how they are

ugh. first you feed them... then you gotta clean up after them. annoying.

what was i talking about?

oh yeah… jeff's a monkey


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 22, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> someday, i will teach jeff how to pace the teasers.




Yeah, I had to go to sleep. Amazing. Here is the intro!



jim pinto said:


> oh yeah…




Well, if I was I'd know more about all this behind-the-scenes shipping stuff jim speaks of. Takes one to know one I guess!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 22, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Takes one to know one I guess!
> 
> -DM Jeff




wow

really?

takes one to know one?

are you serious?

and you wrote on this book?

man… i hope your tables are better than your comebacks.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 22, 2009)

*And the Nominees are…*

In lieu of the over-hyped and ego-driven Academy Award nominee announcements, I thought it time to announce the nominees for the latest prize of FIVE books and FIVE hit points.

In no particular order (other than alphabetical):

Greg K
Sigurd
Treebore (who already won a previous award, which the judges are now scrutinizing)
Voadam

An announcement will be made by day's end indicating the winner. I may allow Jeff to help influence my decision. Candy and porn (in no particular order) will also influence my decision. Posts to my gaming blog will also be seen in a favorable light.

Good posts, though. None of that FIRST nonsense.

In the case of a tie, Jeff and I will roll on the created charts… just to do it, really.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2009)

*What candy will influence jim?*

1 Swedish Fish
2 Gummi Bears
3 Pixie Sticks
4 Sour Patch Kids
5 Sweet Tarts
6 Lemon Drops
7 Hershey Kisses
8 Hubba Bubba Bubble Gum
9 Three Musketeers Bar
10 Reeses Peanut Butter Cups
11 Cadbury Eggs
12 Peach Rings
13 Nerds
14 M&Ms
15 Jelly Beans
16 Lifesavers
17 Candy Corn
18 Pez
19 Lollipops
20 Pop Rocks


----------



## Treebore (Jan 22, 2009)

You know what I would really, really, like to see?

Ultimate Toolbox Modern/Future.

These charts are great for fantasy, but break down pretty much completely for any other genre.

So an Ultimate Toolbox that could work for Spycraft, Twilight 2013, Westerns, 1920's Chthulhu, Traveller, Star Trek, Star Wars, etc... would be wickedly awesome!

You could make it cover more time periods by having it go from earliest time period like:

Colt Navy Pistol/9mm Glock/laser pistol/phaser in an entry for a weapon found, etc...

That way you would only have fewer charts dedicated to specific time frames in the book.

Anyways, if sales of Ultimate are strong, try and sell AEG on one for other genre. Like their Spycraft, etc...


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 22, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Candy and porn (in no particular order) will also influence my decision.




Awesome - I'll have complete influence!

See here!


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> Awesome - I'll have complete influence!
> 
> See here!




curse you and your tricks, davemage

curse you!!

that's a great shirt, btw

seriously… you're not in the running, but if you want a couple of free toolboxes… you know where to find me


----------



## Greg K (Jan 23, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> Awesome - I'll have complete influence!
> 
> See here!




And, I thought it couldn't get much better than Porn and Chicken.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 23, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> seriously… you're not in the running, but if you want a couple of free toolboxes… you know where to find me




I'm good, but thanks.  I bought Toolbox when it first came out - great stuff!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 23, 2009)

Jeff & jim,

Anymore of those free Toolboxes laying around?  Just in case:

Why I need three copies:  One for me to start my new pre-teen campaign for my son and his friends.  One for my brother, so he can restart his campaign (he's been burnt out for 18+ months now).  And one for the Public Library, of course.

Why my character needs +5 hp (roll d20):
1 - I am a wizard
2 - I am a wizard
3 - I am a wizard
4 - I am a wizard
5 - I am a wizard
6 - I am a wizard
7 - I am a wizard
8 - I am a wizard
9 - I am a wizard
10 - I am a wizard
11 - I am a wizard
12 - I am a wizard
13 - I am a wizard
14 - I am a wizard
15 - I am a wizard
16 - I am a wizard
17 - I am a wizard
18 - I am a wizard
19 - I am a wizard
20 - I am a 5th level wizard who still gets squeamish at Orcs with bows and arrows, those thing do like 1d8 damage each.

Third try:

My wife's name is Dawn, and she let's me play D&D. 


(email sent, just in case).

Peace,

Brian
<><


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 23, 2009)

*They Like me They Really Like Me!*

Thanks for the consideration. I'm glad to know I made one of your lists .


I'll give you an opportunity to disqualify me as I live in Canada and I don't know what the postal fees will be. Failing that I'll happily reciprocate your postal fees with PDF gifts or some such.


Have you guys ever seen a product called Tablesmith? Its not half so involved as your Toolbox but it might be something you'd appreciate.


Sigurd


----------



## Treebore (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, if the feedback means anything, I have gotten you at least 4 sales and maybe as many as 11.


----------



## Treebore (Jan 25, 2009)

In fact I thought you would like to see one response I got in particular:

"Thanks, Tree. Those samples made me weep. Truly spectacular.

And this artist, Jonathan Hunt. Was it me, or was that guys stuff amazing? Damn good artist, if you ask me."


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 25, 2009)

Treebore said:


> In fact I thought you would like to see one response I got in particular:
> 
> "Thanks, Tree. Those samples made me weep. Truly spectacular.
> 
> And this artist, Jonathan Hunt. Was it me, or was that guys stuff amazing? Damn good artist, if you ask me."




Fine. Everyone gets something special.

In fact, in the process of EVERYONE being special, none of you are special anymore. How does that feel? Way to go, Treebore.



In all seriousness, everyone should write to me off list with their address and screenname so I can ship them some nice books.

Yes. Even if you're in Canada and/or previously contacted me.

Congratulations to all the special winners.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 25, 2009)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> Jeff & jim,
> 
> Anymore of those free Toolboxes laying around?  Just in case:
> 
> ...




i'm going to let mr. ibach shower you with books… i'm already out a few copies to people in england and canada... and i abhor 20 item lists with duplicate entries


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 25, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i'm going to let mr. ibach shower you with books… i'm already out a few copies to people in england and canada...




And I have! There's a package already out to dogoftheunderworld's address. Enjoy!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Voadam (Jan 26, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> In all seriousness, everyone should write to me off list with their address and screenname so I can ship them some nice books.
> 
> Yes. Even if you're in Canada and/or previously contacted me.
> 
> Congratulations to all the special winners.




Thanks I feel special now , email sent.


----------



## noffham (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought toolbox a good long time ago...

I guess that means I used to be special.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 27, 2009)

noffham said:


> I bought toolbox a good long time ago...
> 
> I guess that means I used to be special.




That's subjective.



Okay. Everyone's SPECIAL packages (did I say that?) are going out by the end of this week. And I expect lots of fun posts when you get them… I'm looking at you Sigurd.

Next week, I will announce another round of DIFFERENT prizes and Jeff will post yet another FREE pdf from the book.

In the meantime, I'm dying to do a crunchy chart. Something better than pirate boobies, so start throwing out ideas and jeff and I will knock them out of the park.

And if you're not reading my blog, I've updated some stories about my D&D game. Last night I made a 100-name list of random NPCs for Haranshire (farmers and the like) as well as a diverse set of Mercs who are also in the valley, completed rolled up using the ORIGINAL toolbox.

I'm not just a client… I'm also a… no wait… I screwed that up.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 27, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Okay. Everyone's SPECIAL packages (did I say that?) are going out by the end of this week..



. 

jim, 
With all of the problems that the the site has had over the past few days and not having used the send email function, I just want to verify that you received my info off list.

And, thanks again! 

P.S. Will AEG be at the February con in L.A.?


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg K said:


> .
> 
> jim,
> With all of the problems that the the site has had over the past few days and not having used the send email function, I just want to verify that you received my info off list.
> ...




Yeah. I sent it out, Greg.

And I will be there at the con, but AEG will not.

Should I bring some Tomb to the con? Or maybe a copy of the UT to tease you with.


----------



## kensanata (Jan 27, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> And if you're not reading my blog, I've updated some stories about my D&D game. Last night I made a 100-name list of random NPCs for Haranshire (farmers and the like) as well as a diverse set of Mercs who are also in the valley, completed rolled up using the ORIGINAL toolbox.




I just subscribed to the feed…


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> In the meantime, I'm dying to do a crunchy chart. Something better than pirate boobies, so start throwing out ideas and jeff and I will knock them out of the park.




They can be addicting, can't they? The only ones we didn't do from UT were how to cook a wyvern or how to dispose of a mummy.

>>Last night I made a 100-name list of random NPCs for Haranshire (farmers and the like) as well as a diverse set of Mercs who are also in the valley, completed rolled up using the ORIGINAL toolbox.[/QUOTE]

You ARE running Night Below, that's super. I ran that entire campaign a while back and everyone had a blast. And that Toolbox, yeah, folks say that's pretty useful. Oh yeah. 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 28, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> They can be addicting, can't they? The only ones we didn't do from UT were how to cook a wyvern or how to dispose of a mummy.
> 
> >>Last night I made a 100-name list of random NPCs for Haranshire (farmers and the like) as well as a diverse set of Mercs who are also in the valley, completed rolled up using the ORIGINAL toolbox.




You ARE running Night Below, that's super. I ran that entire campaign a while back and everyone had a blast. And that Toolbox, yeah, folks say that's pretty useful. Oh yeah. 

-DM Jeff[/QUOTE]

Careful, Jeff. I think your old man, selective memory forgets how many times jim rushed in and fixed your charts... ahem. Got my name on the cover this time, pal... so no more screwing me out of credit... haha.

In all seriousness, I have the UT, but I'm still one of those people that needs the book in HAND for it to be useful... so once I have that, your old toolbox will help prop up my desk.

As for the night below, I've written extensively on my blog about this, but in short... I consider it one of the better 2nd edition adventures ever written. I purchased it by accident some 15 years ago and gave it to me Mike Leader to run for us. Mike made extensive changes to the above ground portion of the campaign, which led to us playing on the surface for over six months before venturing below and I still recall that campaign with fondness. I found a used copy on ebay for $6 (missing a couple pages) and later the PDF fort $5 on paizo (which isn't nearly as good because it predates real PDFing). And now I'm three sessions into the game for three people who have never heard of it.

Sadly, I did not recall just how poorly organized that first book is. And now I'm going through and doing hours and hours of work to "repair" the nonsense.

Anyway. This isn't the night below thread. This is the TOOLBOX thread. Let's make some charts.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 28, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Should I bring some Tomb to the con? Or maybe a copy of the UT to tease you with.




I'll have to let you know. My friend, who was putting up for the room (I was supplying transportation as my share and, thus, saving him cab or towncar fare round trip) informed me that he might have to cancel the room.

However, if I go, definitely!  I would love to see UT and, if you want to run a demo of Tomb, I would be game to try it  (and, normally, I am not a board game person).


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 28, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> how many times jim rushed in and fixed your charts... ahem. Got my name on the cover this time, pal... so no more screwing me out of credit... haha.




Wouldn't dare. Besides I know full well the times I managed to talk you out of that 'ways to crucify gnomes' chart you wanted to try. I think the cover name fully show the teamwork that went into ensuring Ultimate Toolbox lived up to its name.



jim pinto said:


> Sadly, I did not recall just how poorly organized that first book is. And now I'm going through and doing hours and hours of work to "repair" the nonsense.




Yeah, but like all GMs you secretly relish some of that work don't you?



jim pinto said:


> Anyway. This isn't the night below thread. This is the TOOLBOX thread. Let's make some charts.




Table 2–X: Castle Names
Aberdun, Castle of the Neverborn
Achaddler, Fortress of Knighthood
Aggstein, House of the Lordstaff
Arkenvoch, Guardian of the waves
Boneshaw, Hold of the Crypthalls of Deneth
Boredun, Stones of the Withered Sage
Braemar, Keep of the Moonmark
Buckley, Eternal guardian of the Monarchy
Cordatch, Blight of the Gnoll Lords
Cragsthorn, Hold of the rulers of Demonblood
Dundeer, Fortress of Suntold Truth
Essemont, Stronghold of Destiny
Huntmane, Ranger-Lodge of Evermure
Kinndun, House of the Forseen Queen
Kolmitz, Manor of the Obsidian Scouts
Lochwood, Keep of the Swamplight
Ravenscrag, Haunted ruin of the Delverealm
Tagdun, Bastion of the orcs of Puketongue
Weilsneg, Cradle of the Princess Valtume
Wittingham, walls of the Crown of Faitholme

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Jan 28, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wouldn't dare. Besides I know full well the times I managed to talk you out of that 'ways to crucify gnomes' chart you wanted to try. I think the cover name fully show the teamwork that went into ensuring Ultimate Toolbox lived up to its name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the charts like these simply because most of those names, all by themselves, spark an adventure idea in my mind. Just by asking myself, "why would they have that name? Like "House of the Forseen Queen" and "Castle of the Neverborn".


Why do these castles have those descriptors? Creating and finding out the answer to that question can be a lot of fun.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 29, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Table 2–X: Castle Names
> Aberdun, Castle of the Neverborn
> Achaddler, Fortress of Knighthood
> Aggstein, House of the Lordstaff
> ...




Table 2–X: Castle Fate
1.	Abandoned under unknown, but extremely shameful circumstances
2.	Consumed by an all-consuming acursed mire
3.	Contrary rumors speak in a hundred directions, yet all that remains is a single spire
4.	Destroyed by powerful magic or ill-planned experiments
5.	Family curse caused death of the entire household
6.	Family fought wars over its possession, causing its destruction
7.	Forgotten by time, the castle turned to ruin and ash over the ages
8.	Given to the clergy to be used as an abbey
9.	King declared none of his sons were worthy of the castle
10.	Jealously guarded, a dying king turned the foundation to mud so none could have it
11.	Lost in a tragic, Shakespearean moral calamity befitting of Macbeth
12.	Plague consumed the lives of all heirs leaving it for the elements
13.	Razed by dissidents, rebelling against an unpopular constitutional monarchy
14.	Reduced to cinder in a fit of rage by an unkempt and unruly thane
15.	Sieged by mighty army of hobgoblins and trolls
16.	Slid into decay from a decadent and aloof royal prince
17.	Taken for spoils by a neighboring khan after several successful raids
18.	Taken by raiders who let its condition rot away to nothing
19.	Tithed to the church in as an act of "piety" to cover an "unpublic" slight
20.	Turned into an embassy for neighboring nations


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 29, 2009)

*Scoop!*



> Lochwood, Keep of the Swamplight




This one has to be made. I'm going to write and adventure for it.


Sigurd

*Lochwood* - Lockewode, Lock Wood, Loch of Wood, Lich Wood - one of these hides behind the common name.

*The Keep of the Swamplight* is seldom seen by travelers. But some who have been lost, or imprisoned, in the Lock Wood see it when there is no moon in the sky. It casts a luminescent green light from all the windows of its dark towers. Only those that have made every effort to reach it in the blackest night of the forest, have ever reached it. What tales they tell.
Of course there is no way of knowing that any of these tales are true but....

I picture something like a cross betwen Ravenloft, Loch Ness, and Brigadoon.

Nice list.
btw. Did you get my email?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 29, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Why do these castles have those descriptors? Creating and finding out the answer to that question can be a lot of fun.




And that's what it's all about, eh? Indeed, someone once said something like "Toolbox is all the peices of a campaign waiting to be assembled". If that's the case I'd like to imagine Ultimate Toolbox as "the peices to launch (or fill in the blanks of) a thousand campaigns".



Sigurd said:


> Nice list. btw. Did you get my email?




Thanks Sigurd! I didn't get an email from you, no, did you toss me a letter or mr. pinto?

ocasek50 at hotmail dot com

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 29, 2009)

*Table X-X: Stuff I Keep On My Laptop Soundboard*
1 Ay-ahhhhhh! (wilhelm scream)
2 Blood, death, and vengeance!
3 Boo-yah, I move into backstab position!
4 Bring out yer dead.
5 Fine, you can roll your little saving throws.
6 Grr. Arg.
7 Have fun storming the castle.
8 Help, I'm being repressed!
9 He's dead, Jim.
10 I have a bad feeling about this.
11 I shall smite thee with my mighty blade!
12 I. Rule. Ass.
13 Oh god, oh god, we're all gonna die?
14 Outrageous!
15 She knows _all _the magical secrets.
16 Sneak attack!
17 Surely you can't be serious? I am serious, and don't call me Shirley.
18 Wow, what's it doooo?
19 You seem trustworthy, would you like to join our noble quest?
20 You're going to need a bigger boat.

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jan 29, 2009)

*Table X-X: Brothels*
1 Bronze Button; industrial district; imported southern slaves; workmen's favorite
2 Hot Pot; dockside; Middle Eastern atmosphere; dancing girls with benefits
3 Lady in a Poke; Low quarter; all wear masks, not all present are prostitutes
4 Lil' Chief; riverside; everything scaled small; halfing & dwarfs
5 Long Legged Lamm's; gate district; former playhouse staff; bard clientele
6 Neverfull Cup; Middle quarter; well funded and popular; friendly and clean
7 Nymph's Lace; country road; wholesome well-fed staff; great food
8 Oiled Spring; Low quarter; shoddy elegance; anything for a price
9 Pecidilo's; foreign quarter; dwarf owner and articulate staff with manners
10 Rose Glass; Middle quarter; drinks never watered; one of each race available
11 Rough Ride; Middle quarter; for those that like it rough and can take it that way 
12 Selie's Playhouse; gate district; elf staff and foreign clientele
13 Shivered Timber; dockside; ship-like atmosphere; Rumored Madame is ex-pirate
14 Slippery Mermaid; dockside; water pools, baths, and exotic seafood menu
15 Slippery Slide; Middle quarter; theme rooms; random ‘two for one’ nights
16 Sneaky Peek; Low quarter; drugs; dark skinned girls & boys
17 Spitzer's; government district; costumed performers and colorful rooms
18 Sticky Spider; Dock quarter; offers rail-thin, spidersilk-garbed servants
19 Tempered Steel; Low quarter; offers potions of ‘vigor’; many bouncers on site
20 The Mill; industrial district; basic conditions; all manner of rough staff

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 29, 2009)

Sigurd said:


> This one has to be made. I'm going to write and adventure for it.
> 
> Sigurd
> 
> ...




love brigadoon, man

this would be an awesome locale for the start of a TEMPLE OF ELEMENTAL EVIL style campaign… starts slow, grows into the haunted banshee-made swamp (or whatever), and then you find out something else lurks deeper that remained hidden until the banshee was defeated.

btw... it's spelled banesidhe in celtic... for you bibliophiles

and yes, i got your e-mail.

which one of you guys lives in Canada?


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 29, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> *Table X-X: Stuff I Keep On My Laptop Soundboard*
> 1 Ay-ahhhhhh! (wilhelm scream)
> 2 Blood, death, and vengeance!
> 3 Boo-yah, I move into backstab position!
> ...




wow. i'm really sorry this didn't make the book, jeff.

really.

*rolls eyes*

how about some patrons and workers for these brothels, as well, jeff?

actually, that could get dicey in terms of "acceptable" material


----------



## dmccoy1693 (Jan 29, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> *Table X-X: Stuff I Keep On My Laptop Soundboard*
> 12 I. Rule. Ass.
> 16 Sneak attack!
> 18 Wow, what's it doooo?




As someone who has sat at your table, I can say that these are without a doubt my favorite to hear in game (as long as it is coming from the players and not the NPCs).


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 30, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> which one of you guys lives in Canada?




That would be me, of course it could be others too.

Sigurd


----------



## Voadam (Jan 30, 2009)

*I am not from Canada*



jim pinto said:


> love brigadoon, man
> 
> this would be an awesome locale for the start of a TEMPLE OF ELEMENTAL EVIL style campaign… starts slow, grows into the haunted banshee-made swamp (or whatever), and then you find out something else lurks deeper that remained hidden until the banshee was defeated.
> 
> ...




I like books but I hate celtic spellings.

My brother and I both got through Morgan Llewyllyn's Red Branch about the Celtic hero Chuchulain when we were in junior high school and loved it. I remember raving about it to my dad who proceeded to read it. Later I asked what he thought of "Chew Chew Lane" and he was perplexed. I pulled out the book and showed him the spelling.  He laughed and said it was pronounced "Koo Hey Lynn". He showed me the pronunciation guide in the beginning of the book that I had skipped which confirmed his memory of the name's pronunciation. The pronunciation guide was so contrary to standard english letter pronunciation it made my head hurt. The Celts had an oral language tradition, the written letters should be phonetic to how it sounds. The arbitrary writing code was just annoying. Sidhe should not be pronounced Shee. You want letters for the sound shee? Write shee. Sidhe looks like it should be pronounced "Sid he".

All right go for a 20 entry chart of stupid but accurate celitc spellings with correct pronunciations.

1 banesidhe - ban shee, not bain sid hee
2 celt - is it selt or kelt?
3 etc.


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 30, 2009)

*1d20 Something*

1d20    Something
1.	Anxiety
2.	Banality
3.	Carnage
4.	Chaos
5.	Concern/Kindness
6.	Courage
7.	Cynicism
8.	Despair
9.	Destruction
10.	Fear
11.	Foolhardiness
12.	Malaise
13.	Mercy
14.	Order
15.	Piety
16.	Rigor
17.	Sickness
18.	Valor
19.	Wisdom
20.	Worry

1d20 Something More
1.	Something feels wrong
2.	Something is beyond your understanding
3.	Something is coming
4.	Something is coming true
5.	Something is exactly what appears to be
6.	Something is in the darkness
7.	Something is invisible
8.	Something is merely a distraction
9.	Something is missing
10.	Something is over
11.	Something is owed
12.	Something is well-guarded
13.	Something is working against you
14.	Something or someone has been harmed
15.	Something or someone has thrown you to the wolves (metaphorically)
16.	Something or someone is dead
17.	Something or someone is following/watching you
18.	Something or someone is in your debt
19.	Something or someone is lonely
20.	Something or someone needs help


----------



## Greg K (Jan 31, 2009)

jim,
Thanks for the books and the little extras. They just arrived.  I'm going to go look them over and, after my M&M game tonight, come up with a list of 20 reasons why you rock!


----------



## jim pinto (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg K said:


> jim,
> Thanks for the books and the little extras. They just arrived.  I'm going to go look them over and, after my M&M game tonight, come up with a list of 20 reasons why you rock!




So... in order to rock I have to give away free stuff?

Hmm

Not sure how comfortable I am with that.

Couldn't we just agree that I've done a lot of good for 3.x with my various books and be happy with that? Huh? Really?

Okay… fine… you twisted my arm… make the list.

Haha.

*Looks over letter to make sure the blatant self-aggrandising is blatant enough*

Yep. That should do it.

Time to go *google* myself.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, we now know the Ultimate Toolbox books are there at AEG Headquarters. Now we're just waiting for them to get out to the world!

In the meanwhile, here's another sneak peek. We got lots of feedback how players were borrowing their DM's copy of Toolbox to help flesh out some of their character background. We wanted to make sure UT had a big enough character/NPC section to help all sort of creative snafus when it came to background, purpose, and style. 

Take a look at these pages for a small sampling of what UT has in store for players!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 3, 2009)

*Grand Prize*



DM_Jeff said:


> Well, we now know the Ultimate Toolbox books are there at AEG Headquarters. Now we're just waiting for them to get out to the world!
> -DM Jeff




That said.

The first person (in the United States) to post a photo of themselves (I guess it could be your cat) with a picture of the Ultimate Toolbox in hand opened to page 137 (which we can clearly see) will receive:

One copy of Toolbox
One copy of the World's Largest City
One copy of the World's Largest Dungeon
A signed rat

This is the biggest giveaway we've done (that's over $200 in books, kids). Just for being the first person to post a picture of ownership of Ultimate Toolbox.

Professional game reviewers are exempt from this contest.


----------



## Treebore (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow! Wish that could be me.


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 4, 2009)

Jim,

Can you tell us who will be carrying the book. In the US and\or Canada?


Sigurd

ps.

Your mail is full. I'm organizing Paypal.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 4, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> That said.
> 
> The first person (in the United States) to post a photo of themselves (I guess it could be your cat) with a picture of the Ultimate Toolbox in hand opened to page 137 (which we can clearly see) will receive:
> 
> ...




Wow!

Can we get those books autographed by you?

(Cuz, I have them all, but not signed.   )


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 4, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> Wow!
> 
> Can we get those books autographed by you?
> 
> (Cuz, I have them all, but not signed.   )




I didn't work on the WLC, but… sure.

I can't sign your Ultimate Toolbox, unless you mail it to me, though.

I think a pinto signature devalues the product, though.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 4, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> One copy of Toolbox
> One copy of the World's Largest City
> One copy of the World's Largest Dungeon
> A signed rat




Please note the rat was not an AEG product.

Wow, jim's become quite generous, what a great offer.

Can't wait to see the first picture!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Feb 4, 2009)

I see that the shipping date is February 23rd. I also see that the sales e-mail bounced back to me.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 5, 2009)

Treebore said:


> I see that the shipping date is February 23rd. I also see that the sales e-mail bounced back to me.




From which site did you try to order it?


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll sign things....

"Property of Sigurd"


there.


Feel free to mail your books


----------



## Treebore (Feb 6, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> From which site did you try to order it?




AEG

I then sent one to their customer service e-mail, it didn't bounce back, and hasn't been responded to yet, but I sent it last night so...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey, he's right, Ultimate Toolbox has a website!

Ultimate Toolbox

It also has the last preview I didn't get to here, one of my favorites, PLOT.

Written from the idea that there is no "old adventure" that gets used then tossed.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 6, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Hey, he's right, Ultimate Toolbox has a website!
> 
> Ultimate Toolbox
> 
> ...




Sounds like it's time for Jeff to make a cool new chart about dead-alleys in fantasy cities. Right?

(Someone tell me I'm right.)


----------



## Treebore (Feb 6, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Sounds like it's time for Jeff to make a cool new chart about dead-alleys in fantasy cities. Right?
> 
> (Someone tell me I'm right.)





Dead alleys can lead to some awesome adventures!


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 6, 2009)

Treebore said:


> Dead alleys can lead to some awesome adventures!




that is a horrible entry for the list, treebore

just horrible

1d20      Dead Alleys
1           Dead alleys can lead to some awesome adventures
2-20      Other times not so much


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 7, 2009)

*not so common gods*

Feel free to interchange any to a goddess.

1d20	God/Goddess
1.	Aehan. God of pathways and anchors.
2.	Andderin. God of famine and drought.
3.	Anneach. God of missing children.
4.	Anum. God of counting.
5.	Bergil. God of foolish heroism.
6.	Caunan. God of boils and harmful visions.
7.	Celowera. God of self-pity.
8.	Egelan. God of songs, especially death marches.
9.	Ghaiglus. God of slavery.
10.	Guers. God of disfigurement.
11.	Kaija. God of floods and earthquakes.
12.	Morcne. God of unexplained phenomenon.
13.	Ossissrin. God of injustice.
14.	Pagundur. God of royalty and lineage.
15.	Regor. God of sport.
16.	Sroic. God of the nine tongues.
17.	Thonin. God of orphans.
18.	Tredir. God of sympathy.
19.	Uerar. God of savagery and cunning.
20.	Yarenn. God of trade winds and tidal pools

1d20	Esoterica
1.	Arcana awaits
2.	Of autumn came into the garden of the rising sun
3.	Beyond the harpy vultures guarding their tombs
4.	Callow meanings hidden in dread mysteries
5.	Carving the words of knowledge into stone and sand
6.	Confusion is the cloak of fools
7.	Crowned voids forever rule
8.	Drawn from reason and stolen from desperation
9.	Exile this medium of bondage far beyond the prophecy of tyrant guardians
10.	How far, how long, how wide the trip that buries friends and allies alike
11.	Legions of malefic vermin taint the grounds of hallowed deeds
12.	Lies serve no one and nothing
13.	The Lord of Winter cannot know the thaw
14.	There is only one vanishing point
15.	The point of the search, may not be the answer
16.	The seer of visions said we’d all be blind
17.	A tangled maze is broken once again
18.	Tempered to the iron gates of fate
19.	The value of a want, is not always a need
20.	Whisper into the ear of the dreamer and all you desire is yours

1d20	Slang for Orc
1.	Banes
2.	Dogs
3.	Ferrals
4.	Gobbs
5.	Greenskins
6.	Grunts
7.	Hunches or Hunchers
8.	Jackals
9.	Maugs
10.	Mistakes
11.	Pigs or Piggers
12.	Pikers
13.	Pissers
14.	Shanks
15.	Slags
16.	Sodders
17.	Thralls
18.	Throttles
19.	Vulgars
20.	Warts


----------



## Treebore (Feb 7, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> that is a horrible entry for the list, treebore
> 
> just horrible
> 
> ...





Thats because it was my way of saying you are right, not any attempt at some list.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 7, 2009)

just giving you trouble, treebore

hope you enjoy the free charts


----------



## Treebore (Feb 7, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> hope you enjoy the free charts




I am. They have given me several ideas for 2 of my current games.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 7, 2009)

Treebore said:


> I am. They have given me several ideas for 2 of my current games.




I wonder if there's profit in making a website that offers a free new chart everyday? Or maybe that combo idea I wrote about on my blog?

1d20	Games/Sports for Commoners (anything they can bet on, really)
1.	Bloodsport
2.	Bull, bear, or wolf baiting
3.	Cards
4.	Cockfighting or dogfighting
5.	Darts
6.	Dice
7.	Dog or horse racing
8.	Drinking
9.	Faro
10.	Ferret legging
11.	Greed (a specific card game with ever increasing stakes)
12.	Hammer throw
13.	Hog tossing
14.	Hunting (any kind really)
15.	Kick (predecessor to football)
16.	Pugilism
17.	Quarterstaff contest
18.	Snake catching
19.	Turtle racing
20.	Wrestling


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 8, 2009)

*a chart a day*

1d20	Explanations for Monks in a Western Setting*
1.	Arcane and/or lost lore studied in secluded training grounds
2.	Criminal developed martial tactics while imprisoned
3.	Fighting technique is just an extension of acrobatics or some sport
4.	Final person to know the techniques; the secrets die with him
5.	Forgotten knowledge of culture secreted away by “monks”
6.	Gnostic guardian of unknown origin
7.	Honored order of “special” fighters, ordained by church or king
8.	Inborn talents that cannot be taught again
9.	Martial prowess is only learned among peasants and drifters
10.	Monk techniques are explained away as “sorcerer-like” magic
11.	One in a million, destined prophecy, and all that sort of thing
12.	Only nonhumans possess these talents
13.	Part of a culture that abhors violence/weapons
14.	Part of a culture that is either Ural-Altaic or an enclave of something else
15.	Part of a culture that was subjugated and not allowed weapons
16.	Secret society that guards its talents and rarely uses them in the presence of others
17.	Techniques are seen as a sin in the eyes of the church
18.	Techniques are taught as part of a renaissance of culture and knowledge
19.	Visiting foreigner from a culture beyond Western understanding
20.	Weirdo mystic exiled to this strange and unfamiliar world


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 9, 2009)

*just in time for the holidays…*

1d20	Agendas of an Evil Empire
1.	Absolute law
2.	Control/Domination of a culture
3.	Control/Domination of strategic, geographic locations
4.	Destiny/Fate foretells
5.	Desperation
6.	Disorder/Misery
7.	Display of force
8.	Economic needs
9.	“Freedom” from oppression
10.	Hatred
11.	Hegemony
12.	Insanity*
13.	Land
14.	Magical rulership
15.	Racial purity and/or assimilation
16.	Respect
17.	Return of an other-worldly “king”
18.	Revenge
19.	Spreading of belief system
20.	Wealth

1d20	Sources of “Evil”
1.	Delusion and ignorance evolve into malevolent spirits and vice versa
2.	Demons, devils, and other malevolent sources beyond the reach of mankind
3.	Dragons (cf. no good dragons would exist in such a world)
4.	Evil is not the source of man’s ills, but chaos is
5.	Evil thoughts remain after death, forming into living malevolence
6.	Fey that remain on this world were left to punish mankind for its transgressions
7.	Flawed Primogeniture: Mankind is inherently evil, and not good as religion tells us
8.	Giants, ogres, and titans were thrown from the heavens for their impossibly evil ways
9.	Gods are actually dead, leaving mankind alone in a callow and “ripe” world
10.	Hole in the world that leads to the negative energy/material plane
11.	Ideologies (pick one)
12.	Passions are exacerbated and magnified by one another, leading to evil deeds, especially in concentrated population centers
13.	Presence of good — in and of itself — is what drives others to evil acts in a magical and metaphysical manner
14.	Simple self-interest
15.	Sinister force hidden from the gods during the creation of all
16.	Sinister force that pre-dates the gods
17.	The sun is both the earth’s protector and it’s bane
18.	Unholy magics unleashed centuries before created pockets of evil and/or races that were very different from man
19.	Unknown; and it is common knowledge that the source of evil is unknown
20.	World is a projection of the gods — unreal and illusory; evil is unstable and impermanent


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

*1d20 Dead End Alleys*
1 A collection of homeless hooligans lie under heaps of oily rags and the end of this alley
2 A door and frame are authentically painted onto the wall at the end of this alley
3 A few small but angry dogs fight over a scrap of meat tossed from a nearby window at this dead end
4 A hangman's noose attached to an iron spike above hangs down as if a warning at this alley's end
5 A series of rain barrels create an unusual pattern, blocking the path to a door at the end of the alley
6 A single doorway would lead out of this alley, but it is locked, and a voice on the other side asks the password
7 Alley suddenly stops in a cul-de-sac where three doors lead into adjacent buildings
8 An old, unlit lantern hangs above the alley's end, a magic symbol painted in red on the cobblestones
9 At the end, a rusted iron ladder leads to a rooftop, but begins over 5 feet up the wall
10 From a rusted grate comes a foul-smelling vapor that stings the eyes and slicks the pavement
11 Grate at the end of alley is covered in filth, the bars crushed from massive hands
12 Nothing but a narrow cellar window leads out of this alley's end, broken glass jagged around it
13 Puddles of slime and ichor have collected at the end of this alley, dripping from the rooftops above
14 Seven burnt-out candles sit at the edges of this alley’s end; a strange haze hangs in the air
15 The alley ends abruptly, a collection of broken blades and leather straps lay scattered about
16 The alley ends, and the sound of windows being shut from above slowly bring an unsteady quiet
17 The buildings on both sides suddenly come to a point, bringing the alley to a narrow end
18 The doorway at the end of this alley has been removed recently and bricked up 
19 The only small cargo door here is barred, from a series of ledges above a cat hisses
20 There is a rotten old pile of notices and wanted posters crumbled into a rotten pile at this dead end

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

*1d20 University Diversions 1*
1 Accident, small explosion in class
2 Adventuring group made up of only University students returns successful
3 Alchemy experiment leaves halls smelling terrible for a few hours
4 Alumnae Social, yearly celebration where new students can meet & greet famous/infamous graduates
5 An unusual or famous creature is guest speaker for the day
6 Attractive student is never prepared always asks others for supplies or to share their textbook or notes
7 Awards Ceremony to honor university’s heritage and recognize successes of students and faculty 
8 Burly student mentions their father gives student discounts at his shop
9 Character asked to sign a petition to ban certain ‘types’ of students 
10 Character is asked to assist in monitoring the security of a museum/college tour
11 Character is asked to help create a magic item or scroll by professor/tutor
12 Character is asked to help decorate/set up or otherwise prepare for University/tutor sponsored event
13 Character is asked to help distribute literature by professor or fellow student
14 Character loses study partner to attractive new student transferred to class late
15 Character or rival student is nominated for student senate (which helps decide issues of student policy and placement of some of the income generated by student fees)
16 Character overheard talking/helping fellow student & is asked to speak on subject they are assumed to excel in, but is not related to current class
17 Character qualifies for scholarship for additional classes
18 Characters considerable knowledge in subject qualifies them for a bump up to an advanced class
19 Classroom is broken into, many things have been broken and stolen, and class is canceled for the day
20 Cocky student is a professional student and never intends to graduate

*1d20 University Diversions 2*
1 Each new student is assigned a ‘sponsor’ who will be on hand when the student arrives, introduce him or her to student life and expectations and be available if there are any concerns or questions
2 Fellow student has unusual/irrational hatred for the character
3 Field trip
4 Financially challenged student invites character to a guest speaker lecture on class subject
5 Fistfight in class
6 Flirty student steals characters text book & offers to share for the day/week until it’s found or replaced
7 Foreign student doesn’t speak much of the Common language, but does fluently speak one of the other languages the character knows
8 Former star student makes unannounced visit to class
9 Former/current student and professor marry
10 Group of graduates throws a small party for professor(s) in appreciation
11 Group of students agree to get drunk later and get matching tattoos together
12 Hideously disfigured student included in class
13 Huge debate scheduled between University/tutor & rival Student has been chosen to represent characters university/tutor, student can’t stop bragging
14 Junior explorer overhears characters claim of being in a dungeon and asks for advice
15 Local guardsmen injured in defense of university students and/or property
16 Merchant/business owner often asks professor to recommend student for apprenticeship and the characters name comes up
17 Mystery student has great artistic talent and comes early to class to draw something beautiful or scary on chalkboard
18 Original professor is replaced by a substitute halfway through the class
19 Overly cruel professor has quietly been removed from faculty
20 Prankster uses spells to annoy and entertain students while in study hall

*1d20 University Diversions 3*
1 Professor is romantically interested in student or character
2 Professor offers work/study program
3 Professor requires some sort of community service as part of class
4 Professor throws a class orientation party to encourage students to get to know one another, but demands no personal chatter in class afterwards as payment
5 Religious student loiters outside classes; frequently offers to take character to sermons/services
6 Reporter for local paper asking students questions on specific professor/tutor
7 Rumor; accident at class, acolyte/apprentice injured/killed
8 Rumor; animal disease of a type that could inflict character mount/ familiar or animal companion 
9 Rumor; attractive professor has fey blood
10 Rumor; one of the characters is a shape changer
11 Rumor; prostitute known to give student discounts
12 Rumor; rival university/tutor has spies in class
13 Rumor; the university has found a cure for local wealthy noblemen’s illness, but it’s left him a mindless lump
14 Rumor; vampire visits local tavern on certain nights
15 Sergeant of campus security’s son/nephew/niece attends class
16 Shady student asks character to join study/lab group
17 Shy student is arrested for stealing
18 Small group of locals protest necromancy related classes/spells, thinking those things should not be taught to anyone
19 Someone has tampered with food stores, some students ill
20 Sorority/Fraternity offers membership to character or rival student

*1d20 University Diversions 4*
1 Student asks character for tutoring help, but it’s a ploy for romance
2 Student asks to cheat off a characters tests & papers
3 Student attacks professor over a poor final grade
4 Student bachelor party
5 Student caught trying to steal from museum/university
6 Student claims item stolen and ‘finds’ it on the character or in the characters room/backpack
7 Student claims to have test answers for a price
8 Student constantly disagreeing with professor, even over trivial matters
9 Student from characters rival house shares same class(es)
10 Student has attempted to harm himself
11 Student has flu, but insists on attending class and spreading germs
12 Student has taken a vow of silence until graduation
13 Student hints at ‘connections’ with crime syndicate to intimidate others
14 Student hints at knowing about black market goods and being able to get them
15 Student hints has access to stimulants to help with tests
16 Student invites character to watch the swim class lessons, since participants are mostly undressed
17 Student is expelled for an undisclosed crime
18 Student known for having the best dorm room parties with expensive entertainment, foods & drinks
19 Student of noble house is demanding special treatment because of status
20 Student offering free tutoring turns up missing; found later drunk under bed

*1d20 University Diversions 5*
1 Student or professor comes to class drunk or drugged
2 Student or professor is a child genius
3 Student or professor is former city guard
4 Student or professor is monster race
5 Student or professor is of an unusual race
6 Student refuses to believe characters claim of being in dungeon, an adventurer, etc, demands proof
7 Student reluctantly admits they are attending class(es) due to inheritance from a family death
8 Student rogue steals items and then once they’re noticed missing, puts them back, it’s just practice
9 Student sitting alone in cafeteria, other tables packed, but no one will sit with them
10 Student skips every class and asks character to share notes
11 Student sleeps/eats during class, but always passes tests
12 Student starts fire in dorm room, on purpose or accidentally?
13 Student store now offers small animals for casting the Find Familiar spell
14 Student suffers serious homesickness
15 Student wants to start a club and asks character to join
16 Teacher’s pet is seen having dinner with professor
17 Textbook has been magically erased
18 Textbook replaced by treasure map or riddle just before big test
19 Two male students engage in elaborate argument over a female student’s ‘honor’ in hopes she’ll choose one of them to favor
20 Two members of hostile/rival houses in class, consistently cause disruptions


-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

*1d20 University Classes 1*
1 Academics Abroad
2 Advanced Emulation
3 Advanced Smithing & Ironlore
4 Anatomy & Physiology
5 Ancient Foundations
6 Antiques and Antiquities
7 Architecture and Design
8 Basic Military Skills
9 Behavioral Sciences
10 Behind the Mask
11 Bone and Bestiary
12 Business Education
13 Cartography for Beginners
14 Common as a Second Language
15 Concepts of the Mind
16 Contemporary Curses
17 Creative Writing
18 Culinary Advancement
19 Cultural Traditions
20 Demoralization is Your Friend

*1d20 University Classes 2*
1 Distance Education
2 Documentations of Life
3 Elementals and Binding
4 Etiquette and Protocol
5 Fellowship Seminar
6 Fire Science
7 Founding Fathers
8 Government and Politics
9 Holidays and Festivities
10 In the Blood
11 Influence and Benefits
12 Interior Justice
13 Laboratory Arts
14 Law and Unlawful Practices
15 Liberal Religion
16 Lineage and Genealogy
17 Magical Theory and Applications
18 Medical Diagnostics
19 Military Management
20 Mysteries and Traditions

*1d20 University Classes 3*
1 Obscure Languages
2 Operations and Practice
3 Orientation and Weather
4 Other Worlds 
5 Principles of Physical Fitness
6 Runes and Sigils
7 Small Unit Operations
8 Social Policy Issues
9 Spell Applications
10 Strength Training
11 The Absence of Civilization
12 The Dark Below
13 Theatre and Communication
14 Traps and You
15 Tricking the Inanimate
16 Tricks and Tasks
17 Urban Geography
18 World Environment
19 World Regional Geography
20 Your World View

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope someone notes these are all NEW charts, not taken out of Ultimate Toolbox as a preview or anything!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Treebore (Feb 10, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> I hope someone notes these are all NEW charts, not taken out of Ultimate Toolbox as a preview or anything!
> 
> -DM Jeff




I've actually been copying and pasting since these will work so well with things going on in my Punjar game.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 11, 2009)

Treebore said:


> I've actually been copying and pasting since these will work so well with things going on in my Punjar game.




That's why we made them.

So, Treebore could make Punjar more interesting.



Seriously, since they moved the thread to press releases, attendance has been sluggish. Just think of all the people who aren't viewing this thread who could be getting free charts.

Sad, really.


----------



## Semkirk (Feb 11, 2009)

> Seriously, since they moved the thread to press releases, attendance has been sluggish. Just think of all the people who aren't viewing this thread who could be getting free charts.
> 
> Sad, really.



On the other hand, because of this thread I found En-World, so it can't be that hard to find.

BTW, since everyone here is ecstatic about the release of the Ultimate Toolbox, at least I know I am; what's the lowdown on the shipment, particularly, will it be in store on the 23rd, will online buyers possibly receive it early, and what stores will be carrying it. 

And have you guys thought about releasing this as a genetic writing guide, b/c I think any writer can see this as helpful.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 11, 2009)

Semkirk said:


> On the other hand, because of this thread I found En-World, so it can't be that hard to find.
> 
> BTW, since everyone here is ecstatic about the release of the Ultimate Toolbox, at least I know I am; what's the lowdown on the shipment, particularly, will it be in store on the 23rd, will online buyers possibly receive it early, and what stores will be carrying it.
> 
> And have you guys thought about releasing this as a genetic writing guide, b/c I think any writer can see this as helpful.




I know nothing about the actual release date. I'm in charge of writing, not selling.



I will have a copy tomorrow and I'm bringing it to the local con to show off for anyone that wants to see it (this weekend at the LAX show).

What do you mean about a generic writing guide? A guide for how to write? or a guide on how to write tables?


----------



## Semkirk (Feb 12, 2009)

> What do you mean about a generic writing guide? A guide for how to write? or a guide on how to write tables?



I meant a guide on how to write. You cover every aspect in writing; you cover setting, plot, character development, suggestion of word choices. And most importantly you do it in detail, and make them think. In any bookstore you'll the very same things, however, besides doing better, you made your examples fantasy-based, which to the publishers may not even matter.


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 12, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong though but I count 16 d20 tables. That will never do.


A D20 D20 tables seems like the thing to do. That means at least 3 more if you want the 20th to be the list of tables...


Sigurd


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

*1d20 Personal Mysteries*
1 Do the gods smile on me or are they all a myth
2 How, truly, did my parents come into their fortune
3 What is my destiny and has it been foretold
4 What telling event happened during my youth
5 What was my grandfather trying to keep secret from me before he died
6 When did I receive this wound and how did I come by it
7 Where are my siblings or parents
8 Where did I come from, or more importantly, when
9 Where did I gain the special skills I possess
10 Where did this tattoo or birthmark come from and what does it mean
11 Why am I so consistently lucky/unlucky
12 Why can I not remember a specific moment in time
13 Why do I feel like I have done all this before
14 Why do I keep having the same reoccurring dream
15 Why do I wear a wedding ring but have no memory of marriage
16 Why do so many act with fear or suspicion when hearing my name
17 Why do so many people I meet have memory of meeting me before, but I do not
18 Why does this animal keep following me
19 Why does this location seem so familiar or comfortable to me
20 Why were my parents/sibling deliberately hunted and killed

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

*1d20 Curious Marsh Encounters*
1 Ancient willow treant looking for company
2 Corpse floating just below the surface
3 Dangerous sinkhole as deep as a man mostly concealed
4 Derelict hut with strange totems hanging about
5 Frogmen lair with chief’s hut heavily guarded
6 Frogmen patrol out in ambush mode with subdued prisoner
7 Giant ant nest and mounds surrounded by rare herb
8 Giant spider’s lair and web with ancient scepter stuck within
9 Heavy mist barely conceals cave with strange smell
10 Hiding ghost surprises travelers but does not approach
11 Large, dry island offers some respite, despite pillar of skulls
12 Lizardfolk hunting party with prey and acidic weapons
13 Lizardfolk patrol returning to camp fresh from fight
14 Lone alchemist with kit collecting samples
15 Poisonous plants release spores in area
16 Strange lights hover nearby and popping sounds linger
17 Strange nest with clutch of large, unknown eggs
18 Submerged wooden cells with suffering prisoners
19 Swamp druid giving council to small muckdwelling creature
20 Young green dragon cautiously searching from tree to tree

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

You know, while developing Toolbox over the past few years Dawn and I originally had a lot of ruleswork written into the text. When the 'edition community' began to fragment and everyone started taking sides, we had very little discussion about how to go about it.

When a game master is sitting staring blankly at a small library of rule books trying to put together a story for the upcoming session, numbers aren't the main ingredient. They're important, but there are already so many stats available. Including them would mean any given entry of any given table wouldn't necessarily be scaled to your group (and thus not as useful).

So, despite the fact I've been personally wary of "statless" game books before, for Ultimate Toolbox it seemed a much better fit. There's that much more room for entries. There will be no clutch of numbers to 'skip over' on your way to the good, meaty stuff.

Ultimate Toolbox is aimed at breaking the writer's block. It's end goal is clear: inspiration, sparks of enthusiasm, and turning the old new again. And although this is available on the UT website, here is one last sneak peak, one of our favorites: PLOT. After going over the entire chapter, we're hoping you might actually forget about tossing those old modules or magazines on EBAY and instead recycle them for a new generation...with all new surprises and twists.

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

*1d20 Curious Locations*
1 Abiathar: valley of white thunder
2 Acquila: hills of the great eagles
3 Ahishabar: cradle of the dawn
4 Avenon: valley of the seasons
5 Azmaveth: house of inner strengths
6 Beth-Aven: palace of vanity
7 Bithach: the broken land
8 Dishan: land of shapeshifters
9 Elarth: region of fell trees
10 Hariph: dale of eternal autumn
11 Hasemunah: caves of the flame hags
12 Ithea: the merciful plains
13 Jalon: savana of awakened beasts
14 Kitron: the twisted, burning river
15 Mercaboth: city of gladiators
16 Nimrah: keep of the poison bards
17 Ranima: manor of the pale inheritors
18 Shemesh: lowlands of the unforgiving
19 Shemmith: mountains of living frost
20 Tiria: basin of the earth riders

-DM Jeff


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 12, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> You know, while developing Toolbox over the past few years Dawn and I originally had a lot of ruleswork written into the text. When the 'edition community' began to fragment and everyone started taking sides, we had very little discussion about how to go about it.




Do you still have those notes? 

And would those notes be a good web enhancement for players of 3.5?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> Do you still have those notes? And would those notes be a good web enhancement for players of 3.5?




Good question! Not thinking about it until now (and with a resounding D'OH!) the answer is "not anymore". Mostly this was minor stuff. All characters had a suggested lil' stat line like (human CE Brd 3). They were all purged. For a while Dawn and I had a whole 6 or 7 tables that could generate a quick-n-dirty random monster. Not sure where they went. And last (and most painful), I had statted up full blocks for every type of person you'd find aboard a ship. I remember that table going from about 4,000 words to about 40 within an hour. Ouch.

At some point, when _things _ TM get finalized Dawn and I could look into the possibilities of supporting UT with game-specific text. And then, yes, they would be of interest to fans of 3.5 and its ilk.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 12, 2009)

I pre-ordered the book this week. The release date is 2-23, so that means it is a late birthday present to myself (b-day is 2-22).


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 12, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> I pre-ordered the book this week. The release date is 2-23, so that means it is a late birthday present to myself (b-day is 2-22).




Awesome! And happy early birthday Ghostwind! I hope you enjoy it.

-DM Jeff


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> I pre-ordered the book this week. The release date is 2-23, so that means it is a late birthday present to myself (b-day is 2-22).




Who'd you preorder from? I see Paizo has it up.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Who'd you preorder from? I see Paizo has it up.




Amazon doesn't have it up yet? Inconceivable! Count on Paizo to have it up first!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 13, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Amazon doesn't have it up yet? Inconceivable! Count on Paizo to have it up first!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Oh my. Look who has a copy.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't quite make out who has the copy? Did you pass this person along the way or ?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

So why is Joe Posting now? Why not earlier?

1. Joe thought this was a thread about an electronic toolbox for 3.5.
2. Joe doesn't come to the Publisher & Press release often enough.
3. Joe was scared off by jim pinto's humor.
4. Joe already has Toolbox and was wondering what the hubub was.
5. Joe hasn't played L5R 3rd ed and doesn't frequent AEG's site.
6. Even if Joe did, AEG's site could be better. With some live links to people for contact info.
7. Joe doesn't visit Paizo enough.
8. Joe prefers to be surprised by the awesome. Really!
9. Joe thinks he has all the random wandering prostitution tables he needs.
10. Joe thinks that the content of this thread has only NOW gotten good.
11. Joe didn't want to lose his street creed by showing he didn't know about this game.
12. Joe was frozen in a block of ice.
13. Joe is jumping through time from body to body and just arrived.
14. Joe was too busy writting tables for spoof purposes to know what they were actually going to be used for.
15. Joe was waiting for the Stars to be Right.
16. Joe was Taking A Nap.
17. Joe was painting miniatures for 52 Weeks, 52 Miniatures
18. Joe wanted real proof that this wasn't a hoax. That it wasn't memorex.
19. Joe simply screwed up.
20. Roll twice. Combine results or take the better of the two.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's one of Dawn's pet projects...

*1d20 Church names, Air*
1 Air Stream 
2 Air Walk Way 
3 Blessed Breezeway 
4 Breath’s Bower 
5 Cloudride Ascent 
6 Cloudtop 
7 Divine Overlook 
8 Eternal Aerie 
9 Heaven’s Haven 
10 Holy Blue Above 
11 Raptor’s Solace 
12 Skyclad Cathedral 
13 Skyroost 
14 Soarhalls 
15 Soul’s Alight 
16 Stormspire 
17 The Storm Draw 
18 Wind Wrest Church 
19 Windrider Temple 
20 Zephyr’s Rest

*1d20 Church names, Animal *
1 Beast’s Bower 
2 Careless Run Cathedral 
3 Cathedral of Sharp Claws 
4 Church of the Bountiful Graze 
5 Content Hunter Convent 
6 Easy Lope Glen 
7 Endless Hunt 
8 Feral Haven 
9 Idyllic Asylum 
10 Pastoral Glade Temple 
11 Plentiful Prey Temple 
12 Sanctuary of the Feral 
13 Shrine of the Untamed 
14 Sunny Rest Shelter 
15 Temple of Sweet Grass 
16 Temple of the Untamed 
17 The Warm Nest 
18 Watering Well 
19 Wild Chase Church 
20 Wild Run Refuge 

*1d20 Church names, Chaos *
1 Accident’s Call 
2 Anarchy’s Answer 
3 Bedlam’s Bunker 
4 Church of Chances 
5 Church of Serendipity’s Chosen 
6 Church of Wild Providence 
7 Disorder’s Spite 
8 Faction of No Fate 
9 Havoc’s Haven 
10 House of Withdrawn Law 
11 Lawless Rise 
12 Pandemonium’s Font 
13 Retreat of Possibilities 
14 Sanctuary of Disorder 
15 Sleepless Sanctuary 
16 Storm of Mayhem 
17 Temple of the Random Tide 
18 Temple of the Tumultuous 
19 Turmoil’s Temple 
20 Unruly Rest 

*1d20 Church names, Death *
1 Cathedral of Just Rewards 
2 Church of Death’s Dominion 
3 Church of Gray Services 
4 Church of the Tranquil End 
5 Damned’s Destiny 
6 Death’s Doorway 
7 Deathdealer’s Realm 
8 Eternal’s Arch 
9 House of Grief 
10 Sanctuary of Peaceful Passing 
11 Shrine of Mourning 
12 Soul Harvester’s Haven 
13 Soul’s Gateway Church 
14 Souljourney’s End 
15 Spirit’s Passage 
16 Temple of Fatality’s Fosterers 
17 Temple of the Fallen 
18 The Dead’s Beginning 
19 The Reaper’s Respite 
20 The Reaver’s Refuge 

*1d20 Church names, Destruction* 
1 Annihilation’s Abode 
2 Bastion of the Blasted 
3 Beacon of the Spoiled 
4 Church of Disaster’s Deliverers 
5 Church of the Wrathful Smite 
6 Church of Wasted Glory 
7 Destroyer’s Demesne 
8 House of Ashes 
9 House of Crushed Dreams 
10 House of the Devastator 
11 Implosion’s Peace 
12 Ravager’s Rest 
13 Ruin’s Fulfillment 
14 Ruin’s Realm 
15 Sanctuary of the Shattered 
16 Shrine of Blasting 
17 Shrine of the Slow Infliction 
18 Temple of Smashing Might 
19 Temple of the Wrecked 
20 Wrecked Havoc House

*1d20 Church names, Earth *
1 Cathedral of Rich Loam 
2 Church of Stonemelder’s 
3 Clayshaper’s Keep 
4 Earthshaper’s Ease 
5 Earthworker’s Escape 
6 Grounds of Earthly Gifts 
7 House of Landbound Wonders 
8 House of the Vigilant Mountain 
9 Keeper’s of the Earthbound 
10 Mason’s Rest 
11 Mudbinder’s Hall 
12 Rocksolid Refuge 
13 Sanctuary of Fertile Land 
14 Soiltenders’ Sanctuary 
15 Temple of the Grounded 
16 Temple of the Stoneskinned 
17 The Brickbaker’s Oven 
18 The Earthshrine 
19 The Rock Works 
20 The Stone Way

*1d20 Church names, Evil *
1 Blasphemer’s Hall 
2 Church of Desecration 
3 Church of Unholy Blight 
4 Churched of the Wagered Soul 
5 Defiler’s Reign 
6 House of the Abyssal 
7 House of the Unholy Fervor 
8 Redoubt of the Infernal 
9 Refuge of Sinful Zeal 
10 Rest for the Wicked 
11 Sanctuary of Dark Deeds 
12 Sanctuary of Sin 
13 Sanctuary of the Virtueslayer 
14 Shrine of Immoral Examples 
15 Shrine of the Soulstained 
16 Soul’s Peril 
17 Temple of Honor Forsaken 
18 Temple of the Tainted Heart 
19 The Wicked’s Retreat 
20 Unholy Respite

*1d20 Church names, Fire *
1 Brazier of the Inflamed 
2 Cathedral of the Flame’s Embrace 
3 Cathedral of Torches 
4 Church of Burning Desires 
5 Church of the Cleansing Flame 
6 Fires in the Hall 
7 Forge of the Fiery Soul 
8 Halls of Incendiary Clouds 
9 Halls of the Daystar 
10 House of Blazing Glory 
11 House of Flaming Passions 
12 House of Simmering 
13 Inferno’s Sanctuary 
14 Risen Sun Rectory 
15 Temple of the Pure Flame 
16 The Cult of Coal Walkers 
17 The Flametide Halls 
18 The Hotbed 
19 The Incinerator 
20 The Kiln

*1d20 Church names, Good *
1 Amity Halls 
2 Benediction Halls 
3 Boon Sanctuary 
4 Church of Charity’s Blessing 
5 Church of Innocent’s Keepers 
6 Church of Uncommon Decency 
7 Convent of Unassailable Virtue 
8 Dominion of Divine Mercy 
9 Evil’s Bane Shrine 
10 House of Hallowed Hope 
11 House of the Holy Word and Deed 
12 House of the Revered 
13 Sacred Right Temple 
14 Sanctuary of the Blessed 
15 Shrine of Aid 
16 Shrine of Faith 
17 Shrine of Wrongbearers 
18 Temple of Smiting Sin 
19 Temple of the Holy Truth 
20 The Shrine of the Merited Sacrifice

*1d20 Church names, Healing *
1 Asylum of the Afflicted 
2 Church of Affliction’s Ease 
3 Church of Sound Mind and Body 
4 Church of the Cure-all 
5 Church of the Healing Hand 
6 Cult of Repair 
7 Ease of Suffering Sanctuary 
8 Haven of Comforting Wellness 
9 Hospice of Healing 
10 Hospice of Restful Healing 
11 Hospital of the Mended 
12 Hospital of Wholeness 
13 Infirmary of Solace 
14 Rectory of the Gentle Remedy 
15 Refuge of Restoration 
16 Sanctuary of Painbane 
17 Temple of the Soothing Balm 
18 Temple of Vitality 
19 Well of Wellbeing 
20 Wellspring of Curing

*1d20 Church names, Knowledge *
1 All knowing Asylum 
2 Asylum of Acute Sight 
3 Beacon of Learning 
4 Cathedral of the Enlightened 
5 Cathedral of the Learnedmind 
6 Church of Eternal Discovery 
7 Church of Insightseekers 
8 Church of Secrethounds 
9 Church of the Clever Pupil 
10 Cloister of Education 
11 Halls of the Loremasters 
12 Mysterybane Halls 
13 Sanctuary of the Perpetual Student 
14 Scholar’s Refuge 
15 Secret Banishers 
16 Temple of Obscure Facts 
17 Temple of Teachers 
18 The Halls of Study and Contemplation 
19 University Church 
20 Wisdomseekers Sanctuary

*1d20 Church names, Plant *
1 Bark Bower 
2 Beacon of Branches 
3 Church of Ironwood 
4 Church of the Barkskinned 
5 Flowerbloom Haven 
6 Glen of the Livefrond 
7 Greenseed Sanctuary 
8 Ivybower Church 
9 Liveoak Sanctuary 
10 Oaklimb Temple 
11 Petalfall Temple 
12 Redleaf Refuge 
13 Snare Sanctuary 
14 Spellstaff Halls 
15 Temple of the Treefriend 
16 Temple of the Treestrider 
17 Thornwall Temple 
18 Timbersafe Temple 
19 Woodbinder Copse 
20 Woodshaper Haven

*1d20 Church names, Law* 
1 Beacon of Law 
2 Chaosbane Church 
3 Church of the Completed Directive 
4 Church of the Esteemed Just 
5 Church of True Justice 
6 Commandment Halls 
7 Fairness Pathwalkers 
8 Haven of Honor’s Light 
9 Honorbound Vanguard 
10 House of the Decreed 
11 Integrity Keep 
12 Order’s Solace 
13 Regulation’s Refuge 
14 Righteous Mind Keep 
15 Sanctuary of the Commanded 
16 Temple of the Even Hand 
17 Temple of the Kept Vow 
18 Temple of the Law’s Trailblazer 
19 Temple of Unyielding Honor 
20 Upright Code Keepers


*1d20 Church names, Luck *
1 A Cinch Church 
2 Certain Triumphs Temple 
3 Charmed Life Church 
4 Church of Good Chances 
5 Church of Serendipity’s Chosen 
6 Convent of Opportune Moments 
7 Destiny’s Dominion 
8 Favorable Fluke Haven 
9 Favorable Odds Hall 
10 Fine Probabilities Halls 
11 Good Fortune’s Halls 
12 Haven of Fate’s Favored 
13 House of Good Favor 
14 House of the Safe Bet 
15 Lucky Draw Church 
16 Providence Temple 
17 Stroke of Luck Church 
18 Temple of Promising Possibilities 
19 Temple of the Sure Thing 
20 Timely Events Temple 

*1d20 Church names, Magic* 
1 Arcane Asylum 
2 Aurareader’s Asylum 
3 Church of the Charmbreaker 
4 Church of the Glyphmaster 
5 Church of the Magicwielder 
6 Church of the Spellbound 
7 Coven of the Arcane 
8 Cult of Thralls 
9 Dwoemercraft Halls 
10 Glyphwriter’s Refuge 
11 Hex haven 
12 Hexblind Halls 
13 House of the Hexbound 
14 Magicmaster’s Retreat 
15 Rectory of Runes 
16 Runecraft Refuge 
17 Sanctuary of the Sigilscriber 
18 Spellcrafter’s Sanctuary 
19 Spellscribe Halls 
20 Temple of the Spellslinger 


*1d20 Church names, Protection *
1 At Bay Asylum 
2 Church of Wards 
3 Hindwatch Halls 
4 Safeguard Keep 
5 Sanctuary of the Steady Defender 
6 Security’s Refuge 
7 Sentinel Hall 
8 Sentry Towers 
9 Shelter of Souls 
10 Shielded Sanctuary 
11 Temple of the Watchful 
12 Temple of Warding 
13 The Guarded Wards 
14 The Safehouse 
15 The Sanctuary 
16 Vault of Resistance 
17 Warding Refuge 
18 Watchful Redoubt 
19 Watchguard Haven 
20 Zone of Safety

*1d20 Church names, Strength *
1 Brawny Might Bastion 
2 Church of Empowering 
3 Church of the Cleaving Blow 
4 Church of the Clenched Fist 
5 Crushing Trials Temple 
6 Fort Forceful Hand 
7 Fort Fortitude 
8 Halls of Sunder 
9 Halls of Valorous Blows 
10 House of the Hewing 
11 House of Vigorous Action 
12 Overwhelming Vigor Cathedral 
13 Powerful Strike Temple 
14 Resilient Row 
15 Righteous Might Mission 
16 Strongarm Keep 
17 Temple Mighty Convictions 
18 Temple of the Enduring 
19 Temple of Righteous Might
20 Temple of Toughness

*1d20 Church names, Sun *
1 Deadbane Church 
2 Dominion of Day 
3 Flamestrike Halls 
4 Fort Brilliant 
5 House Daylight 
6 House of Growing 
7 Light of Day 
8 Nightslayer Haven 
9 Prism Hall 
10 Prismatic Keepers 
11 Rainbow Halls 
12 Ray of Sun Shrine 
13 Shaft of Light Temple 
14 Sunbeam Beacon 
15 Sunburst Sanctuary 
16 Suncatcher Convent 
17 Sunray Sanctuary 
18 Sunshine Shrine 
19 Temple Darkbane 
20 The Daystar Way

*1d20 Church names, Travel *
1 Church of Safe Passage 
2 Everroad Way 
3 Fort Pilgrim 
4 Guide Hall 
5 House of the Longstrider 
6 Lifejourney Halls 
7 Ranger Roadstop 
8 Roadwalker Rest 
9 Roadwarden Rest 
10 Strider Station 
11 Temple of Crossroads 
12 Temple Pathfinder 
13 The Clearway Church 
14 The Shelter 
15 The Way Station 
16 Trailblazer Rest 
17 Triptaker Temple 
18 Voyager’s Solace 
19 Walker’s Refuge 
20 Worldranger Temple

*1d20 Church names, Trickery *
1 Church of Sleight Hands 
2 Church of the Crooked Ploy 
3 Deceptive Aim Asylum 
4 Displacement Cathedral 
5 False Visions Hall 
6 Fort Feinted Foe 
7 Fuzzy Memory Mission 
8 Hoax Hold 
9 House of Hidden Intentions 
10 House of Smoke and Mirrors 
11 Misled Mission 
12 Phantasmal Hall 
13 Ruse Refuge 
14 Secret Mission 
15 Shadow Sanctuary 
16 Shady Deal Sanctuary 
17 Temple of Disguised Purpose 
18 Temple of Veiled Motives 
19 The Slippery Sanctuary 
20 The Wily Way

*1d20 Church names, War *
1 Battalion of Engagement 
2 Battle Cry Bastion 
3 Bunker of Even Battles 
4 Cadence Hall 
5 Call to Arms Church 
6 Chain of Command Church 
7 Church Alpha Strike 
8 Church of Endless Conflict 
9 Church of the Fortified Front 
10 Citadel of the Well Drilled 
11 Fort Hostility 
12 Frontal Assault Stronghold 
13 Garrison of Overwhelming Force 
14 House of Hostile Intentions 
15 Long Campaign Church 
16 Martial Might Hall 
17 Sound Tactics Temple 
18 Strike Force Hall 
19 Temple of Higher Ground 
20 The Barracks

*1d20 Church names, Water *
1 Aquatic Asylum 
2 Calmsprings Church 
3 Cult of Flashflooding 
4 Endless Decanter Cathedral 
5 Font of Waves 
6 Froth and Foam Fountain 
7 House of Bubblingwaters 
8 House of the Boiling Pot 
9 Misty Halls 
10 Peaceful Pools Temple 
11 Splashpond Shrine 
12 Spout of Pure Water 
13 Spumerider Temple 
14 Temple of Tears 
15 Temple of Tides 
16 The Spray Way 
17 Tide’s Rest 
18 Walls of Ice Church 
19 Waterrage Church 
20 Waterwalker’s Sanctuary

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I can't quite make out who has the copy? Did you pass this person along the way or ?




As you can see from the blog picture (because enworld picture imbedding sucks), someone was holding up the book while I punched him in the junk and took it.

Typical tactic here in socal to get something you want, actually. I wouldn't be surprised if someone rolled me, trying to get my bag o games at the local convention.

Speaking off — sod off, joe. I'm going to Sea World.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 13, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> I'm going to Sea World.




Or as we call it here in Florida - the Orlando Fish Prison.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> As you can see from the blog picture (because enworld picture imbedding sucks), someone was holding up the book while I punched him in the junk and took it.
> 
> Typical tactic here in socal to get something you want, actually. I wouldn't be surprised if someone rolled me, trying to get my bag o games at the local convention.
> 
> Speaking off — sod off, joe. I'm going to Sea World.




socal?

Ah, now we know what Arnold has been doing all this time.

"Your book of tables is punny, you need to pump it up..."


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> "Your book of tables is punny, you need to pump it up..."




Well, it wasn't punny till now, no.

*1d20 Punny Entries*
1 A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. "But why?" they asked, as they moved off. "Because," he said, "I can't stand chess nuts boasting in an open foyer." 
2 A three-legged dog walks into a saloon in the Old West.He slides up to the bar and announces: "I'm looking for the man who shot my paw." 
3 Apparently a teacher has been arrested in possession of compasses, protractor, and straight edge. It is claimed he is a member of the Al Gebra movement bearing weapons of math instruction. 
4 Archaeologists in Britain found part of an ancient door. It had a stone hinge on it.
5 Did you hear about the new line of Elvis Presley-themed steakhouses? They will be for people who love meat tender.
6 Did you hear the one about the man who dreamed he was a muffler on a car, and then that he was part of the wheel? He woke up exhausted and tired.
7 Ever since my friend had all the digits amputated from his feet, I find him very annoying. I think I might be lack-toes intolerant.
8 I had a nightmare that I was in Panama during a snowstorm. I was dreaming of a white isthmus.
9 I just "affixed" a stamp to an envelope as the envelope instructed me to do. I realised that I enjoy affixing stamps. Does this make me a stamp affixionado?
10 I knew someone once who was a monorail enthusiast. He had a one track mind.
11 I used to want to be a gold prospector, but it didn't pan out.
12 My biologist friend tells me that constantly developing new varieties of plant can be a strain.
13 My Father was a brick layer before he was sent to prison; to this day he still isn't a free mason.
14 My friend Max hates going up steep hills. He's always been a bit of an anti-climb Max.
15 Our local Catholic church has plans to bring their parishioners to services by bus. They plan to call it mass transit.
16 The locksmiths' brass band leader was asked to give a keynote speech.
17 The police caught a burglar last night after he broke into a bathroom window, stood on a set of scales and gave himself a weigh.
18 The price of chess pieces was going up. I had to buy quickly, so I decided to contact my pawn broker.
19 There was a man who entered a local paper's pun contest. He sent in ten different puns, in the hope that at least one of the puns would win. Unfortunately, no pun in ten did. 
20 There was one a dromedary whose fur was an amazingly close match in colour to the desert sand, and he was almost impossible to see. Some called him 'the invisible dromedary', but in reality he wasn't invisible; he was just really well camel-flaged.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 13, 2009)

Charity Church names Batman! Thats quite a list of lists.


- sigurd


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm... seems that GamingReport has a press release there.

I wonder who that annoymous tipster is?


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 13, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Well, it wasn't punny till now, no.
> 
> *1d20 Punny Entries*
> 1 A group of chess enthusiasts checked into a hotel and were standing in the lobby discussing their recent tournament victories. After about an hour, the manager came out of the office and asked them to disperse. "But why?" they asked, as they moved off. "Because," he said, "I can't stand chess nuts boasting in an open foyer."
> ...





Ouch.  That was painful.


----------



## Greg K (Feb 13, 2009)

*d20 list of why jim is awesome*

My apologies to jim for this being later than I expected. I had been fighting a sinus infection (or really bad allergies) and trying to do a web design with it has been a (hmm. don't know if the word would violate the grandma clause). 

Anyway, here is my list of 20 reasons why jim is awesome! (even if it is late)

1.   He claims to be made of candy (I have never met anyone made of candy!).
2    He is a gamer
3    He is a gamer on ENWorld
4    He is a graphic designer (jim, I really like the AAA  piece on your blog)
5   He does graphic design and art direction  in the RPG industry (Hell, designing and laying out a single book for my InDesign class was a challenge).
6    He has done awesome stuff for AEG
7    He has worked for Green Ronin (Ok, not an M&M product, but True20 is darn close)
8.   He works with Photoshop (the best damn program!)
9    He can actually do tatoos and clothing emblems in Photoshop
10  He prefers his name be spelled in lower case.
11  He can be bribed with candy!
12  He can be bribed with porn!
13  He does promotional items for Strategicon
14  He worked on Shadis (Damn, I miss that magazine)
15  He worked on Ultimate Toolbox...
16  .. and he is giving us great lists in this thread
17  He has been generous by giving away copies of Toolbox
18  He sent me Toolbox
19  He sent me a few extra mini modules
20  He gave me some good portfolio advice at a Gen Con So Cal (edit: or was it one of the Strategicons)

(edit: Bonus: He offered to bring Ultimate Toolbox and Tomb to Strategicon).


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 15, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I wonder who that annoymous tipster is?





I wouldn't trust him there is nothing in his last 10 comments or news submissions,,, he's probably a plant.

Rhododendron most likely .


Sigurd


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, it wasn't me, but whoever it was you have our thanks! 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 17, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Well, it wasn't me, but whoever it was you have our thanks!
> 
> -DM Jeff




the culprit has revealed himself somewhere on the net. no it wasn't me. and no, i'm not giving any hints.

think of it as a scavenger hunt.

back from the con. i'll post more in a bit. thanks for all the kind words, guys.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, folks, the book's release date is TODAY!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 24, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Well, folks, the book's release date is TODAY!
> 
> -DM Jeff




I got mine!


----------



## Man-thing (Feb 24, 2009)

Jim, 

Can you contact me off-thread at gedakm@gmail.com


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 24, 2009)

My buddy was over today and looking over the Index. He was amazed to see some entries in there and couldn't beleive there was a table for some of these things. 

Ed: "X Marks the spot? You mean..."
Jeff: "Yes, places pirates hide buried treasure."

Ed: "Shape of the world? It doesn't say 'round' 20 times does it?"
Jeff: "No."

Ed: "Performance...titles?"
Jeff: "Yep. Names of operas, plays, songs, etc."

Ed: "Act II?"
Jeff: "Yes, an essay on a too-often-overlooked aspect of storytelling."

-DM Jeff


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 25, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> I got mine!




Yeah but your blog shows you having it before hand.

I suspect magic!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 25, 2009)

Dawn and I got our copies last night. They're heavy, thick, and look real slick. The interior pages are nice and durable, the kind usually reserved for color pages. Layout is really clear and the art is super!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 25, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Dawn and I got our copies last night. They're heavy, thick, and look real slick.
> -DM Jeff




yeah... but how are the books?

ZING!

thank you everyone


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 25, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> My buddy was over today and looking over the Index. He was amazed to see some entries in there and couldn't beleive there was a table for some of these things.
> 
> Ed: "X Marks the spot? You mean..."
> Jeff: "Yes, places pirates hide buried treasure."
> ...




i'm still sad that we didn't do an embalming chart


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 25, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i'm still sad that we didn't do an embalming chart





Web enhancement.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 26, 2009)

reply enhancement!


----------



## Sigurd (Feb 26, 2009)

The 'Cant put it down!' web enhancement

Embalming
Undead Pets
....
....




sigurd


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Look what I picked up today. 







Goes great with the old Toolbox...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 26, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> That said.
> 
> The first person (in the United States) to post a photo of themselves (I guess it could be your cat) with a picture of the Ultimate Toolbox in hand opened to page 137 (which we can clearly see) will receive:
> 
> ...




Just a reminder for everyone...

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Look what I picked up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, that was fast! Can't wait to hear first impressions.

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the follow-up showing the page number - can't get both me and the page number in the same picture, so you'll have to settle for two pics.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Here's the follow-up showing the page number - can't get both me and the page number in the same picture, so you'll have to settle for two pics.




Looks like we have a winner.

Looks like it's jeff's turn to create a new contest.

Looks like someone needs to send me an address.



Hope you're enjoying the book.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 26, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, that was fast! Can't wait to hear first impressions.
> 
> -DM Jeff




I have to get it away from my son first. He's reading it right now.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the "Happy" in the background.  



(Happy belated birthday, by the way.    )


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 27, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> I love the "Happy" in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> (Happy belated birthday, by the way.    )





Yeah, that belongs to my son (his birthday was the 18th) - we had a joint b-day party last Sunday for both of us plus my father-in-law who shares the same birthday as me.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday Ghostwind!

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 27, 2009)

Best table in Ultimate Toolbox: "Uses for a gnome"

Even my son laughed at it.


----------



## Treebore (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Ghostwind! I delayed getting this with my monthly budget to April in order to pick up somone's collection of D20 Dragonlance (Yes, including Towers of Sorcery, Races, etc...), and it was eating me up that I may have been able to win the contest. There is no way I could have gotten it faster than you did, so thanks for letting me know I made the right decision!


----------



## Treebore (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations on winning the contest and Happy Belated Birthday to you and your son, etc...!


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 27, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Yeah, that belongs to my son (his birthday was the 18th) - we had a joint b-day party last Sunday for both of us plus my father-in-law who shares the same birthday as me.




it only took 30 books, 2 million written words, and 600 enworld posts… but i finally made someone laugh

whew

i can rest now

ahem. ghostwind. send me your address, so i can get this crate of books out of my apartment.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 27, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> ahem. ghostwind. send me your address, so i can get this crate of books out of my apartment.




PM sent!


----------



## DM_Jeff (Feb 27, 2009)

*** CONTEST TIME ***

Since I'm not sitting in an apartment of books like jim, all I can offer is a free signed copy of Original Toolbox...to the first one who can reveal in Ultimate Toolbox Table 6-105 all the pop-culture winks/nods/references.

Here's a hint. There's five. And they're _tough_. Give it a shot!

_please note aeg employees or folks who already won stuff are not eligible _

-DM Jeff


----------



## Zustiur (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm confused. Does the Ultimate Toolbox overlap the Toolbox at all? Is there a point to having both?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 1, 2009)

Zustiur said:


> I'm confused. Does the Ultimate Toolbox overlap the Toolbox at all? Is there a point to having both?




Thanks for an easy question! Does UT overlap with original Toolbox? Here and there, yes. For example, in Toolbox we name about 20 cities and 20 lands. In UT we name nearly a hundred of both and none of those entries are taken from original Toolbox.

That's one example. Here's another.

In the first book we had one table called "crime and punishment". In Ultimate Toolbox we have prisoners, crimes 1 & 2, local criminal gangs, punishment 1 & 2, an essay on running fantasy criminal trials, types of trials, trial complications, sentencing, arbiters, simple and complex bribes, etc. 

We cover topics from the first book in heavier detail in the second, with very, very little duplication at all.

Hope this helps: Having both books isn't necessary. Today, given the choice, Ultimate Toolbox is the bigger, more detailed of the two, and you could tackle all topics with it. If you happen to have the first as well, then you simply have that many more charts and ideas to pool from!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 1, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Thanks for an easy question! Does UT overlap with original Toolbox? Here and there, yes. For example, in Toolbox we name about 20 cities and 20 lands. In UT we name nearly a hundred of both and none of those entries are taken from original Toolbox.
> 
> That's one example. Here's another.
> 
> ...




All of the pickpocket charts from #1 appear in UT, but this time they are about 100 times better. We've added some really cool PLOT devices to the pickpocket chart that I've never seen in a book before. I'm really proud of all the letters, writs, and personal affectations we added.

The Tavern Names appear again, this time in the appendix as an afterthought. The amount of overlap in the books is about 1-2%, so… yeah… owning both is good. UT is the more useful of the two, in my opinion.


----------



## Zustiur (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks to you both. Now I have two books to put on my wish list.


----------



## kensanata (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still waiting for it to show up on amazon.de...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 11, 2009)

I just found the first review of Ultimate Toolbox!

LINK

-DM Jeff


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 11, 2009)

Jim-

I got the box of goodies. Just wanted to say thanks again for all of it.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 11, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> Jim-
> 
> I got the box of goodies. Just wanted to say thanks again for all of it.




you earned it

enjoy

and enjoy the rat


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 11, 2009)

*question*

speaking of reviews… does anyone have a favorite chart from the book, yet?


----------



## Ghostwind (Mar 12, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> you earned it
> 
> enjoy
> 
> and enjoy the rat




The signed rat made me laugh out loud when I saw it. I wonder if it would fetch a good price on ebay?


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 12, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> The signed rat made me laugh out loud when I saw it. I wonder if it would fetch a good price on ebay?




it is worth XP


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 12, 2009)

In my 4e game I ran last Friday, I used the following

random tavern

random elf name

random mercenary company name

More to come this Friday I'm sure.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 12, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> In my 4e game I ran last Friday, I used the <snip> random mercenary company name.




Wow, I just went through UT and didn't see this. You must have used Adventuring Group Names or Theif Guild Names or Gang names or some other table! How did we miss Mercenary Companies? Ah well...

*1d20 Mercenary Companies*
1 Arcane Corps
2 Association of Cloven Men
3 Blunderbuss Enforcers
4 Coin’s Hold Outfit
5 Company of Auryn
6 Crown Force
7 Devil’s Vale Detachment
8 Feindfire Crew
9 Frostlance Gang
10 Garum’s Band
11 Goblinbane Squad
12 High Metal Assembly
13 Hooded Cartel
14 Merchant Shield Combine
15 Mountaincleave Horde
16 Soldiers of the Pole Axe
17 Stainsword Troop
18 Team of the Scarred Scale
19 Werejackle Brigade
20 Winged Contingent

-DM Jeff


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 13, 2009)

Ghostwind said:


> The signed rat made me laugh out loud when I saw it. I wonder if it would fetch a good price on ebay?



Dibs.

We need to see a picture first.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 13, 2009)

It was indeed the Adventuring Group Names.

I have another game of 4e tomorrow and I'll be using this book again prior to writing a review that has (gasp!) actual game play experience with it.



DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, I just went through UT and didn't see this. You must have used Adventuring Group Names or Theif Guild Names or Gang names or some other table! How did we miss Mercenary Companies? Ah well...
> 
> *1d20 Mercenary Companies*
> 1 Arcane Corps
> ...


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 13, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Wow, I just went through UT and didn't see this. You must have used Adventuring Group Names or Theif Guild Names or Gang names or some other table! How did we miss Mercenary Companies? Ah well...
> 
> *1d20 Mercenary Companies*
> 
> -DM Jeff




how embarrasing

ugh

okay

20 more names coming shortly (maybe 40)

i can't believe we missed this

i blame jeff's cat

EDIT: Okay. I took Jeff's list, edited it, and added 80 more, so there's 100 mercenary companies on my blog. Just follow the obnoxious banner below to my extra-needy website. Enjoy.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i can't believe we missed this
> 
> i blame jeff's cat.




My cat pleads the 5th. I know. I'm going to go through the index and see if my cat can find any other charts that somehow slipped through our clenched fists.

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 20, 2009)

I just came across a snippet I took out of my original submission for UT. As folks already know the book is mostly tables, but it's also loaded with some great advice peices and sidebars (one from jim regarding thinking outside the box involving storytelling is a favorite). Here's one I didn't include. I think at the time I thought it sounded too preachy.

As of January 2010 I’ll have been GMing for 30 years. And In all that time I’ve seen a lot of strange stuff, but I’ve never seen anything to make me believe there’s one all-powerful force controlling everything. Oh, no, wait. There is…it’s called the GM Screen. And the GM behind it. And oh, the life-altering and time-changing decisions made back there can control life, death, success and failure!

Over the years my players and I have come to find a more interesting solution. Because I like playing the game sometimes instead of always running it, but hardly ever get the chance, I found it’s easier to simulate playing if I make many die rolls right out in the open. Then, instead of knowing what I need to happen will happen, I can roll with the unexpected punches and stay on my toes. Sure, it’s easier to roll back behind a screen and make up whatever number you want or need, but I’ve come to believe that’s not as much fun for me. 

As a player, part of the fun was always the unexpected change in tactics or roleplaying thanks to an unexpected really good or bad die roll. It’s funny, there are some GMs who are nearly petrified at having to do improve and change their static plans when something goes off the beaten path. I’d like to think that by letting the dice fall out in the open it helps you exercise your impromptu skills and your own playing ability.

True, there are some who prefer to keep dice so much in the background so as to keep suspension of disbelief and storytelling in the fore, but dice are part of our game! I find it also gets the players more involved and excited to see their perfect plans ruined by watching my d20 roll ‘cross the table and come up a 20 on a key saving throw. Or the cheers that come out when I roll a 1 when the tyrannosaur tries to power-attack the weakened paladin.

One of the best pieces of advice ever was from Mr. Clark Peterson who suggested in your gaming career always try a game or situation you never thought you would (that’s how I wound up running an Eberron game for a year). One time, if you normally roll all dice in private, try a game where you roll out in the open. You might discover a hidden talent within!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 21, 2009)

I think my favorite part in the book is the first sentence on page 248.  

My favorite chart (so far) is the adventurer backpacks.  Very cool.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 21, 2009)

DaveMage said:


> I think my favorite part in the book is the first sentence on page 248.




For a while I wondered if they'd keep it in there. 



DaveMage said:


> My favorite chart (so far) is the adventurer backpacks.  Very cool.




I remember this well because it came up when Dawn wanted to combine one of the pickpocket charts. She turned one backpacket chart in and jim liked it so much he requested another.

Glad you are enjoying the book!

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 21, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> For a while I wondered if they'd keep it in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah. Originally, these were overly complicated pickpocket charts. I turned them into backpacks (remembering the old D&D backpacks in adventures like U1 and U2) and then we edited and compiled 40 of them, trying to make sure they didn't duplicate too many of the same themes. Some are randomly weird (which I think is great) and others you can tell belonged to a very particular person.

I think Jeff and Dawn did a lot of things right with the initial pages of this book. And once Jeff and I started to edit it, some real magic started to happen. Chapter six is an example of Jeff and I just writing and writing until we couldn't see straight. Before I started it was maybe 10 pages long. Now it's 50.

And before I sound like I'm bragging, let me make it very clear how fun it is to work with Jeff on this stuff, because he doesn't get married to a single idea. I hope some of our cooperative styles come through. And I hope my anal wordsmithing doesn't.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 23, 2009)

*more charts*

okay

i'm jonesing for some more charts

jeff and i need themes, please


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 24, 2009)

Unknown Monsters

Diseases

Disease Symptoms

Bone Carvings

Maps

Here Be Monsters

Knightly Titles

Military Honors

Weapon Names

Unknown Fauna


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 24, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Unknown Monsters
> Diseases
> Disease Symptoms
> Bone Carvings
> ...




Diseases are in the UT already (see page 386)
Maps (page 192)
Here Be Monsters (all over the book)
Knightly Titles (original Toolbox)
Weapon Names (page 251-253)
Unknown Fauna (all over the book and the original)

Unknown Monsters? You mean like a Plague Ghoul? Or a Xberix?
Military Titles. You mean like the Bronze Star?
Disease Symptoms? This could be fun.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Unknown Monsters? You mean like a Plague Ghoul? Or a Xberix?




Table 6-130 pg. 299 of Ultimate Toolbox!



jim pinto said:


> Disease Symptoms? This could be fun.




Too much...

*1d20 Disease Symptoms*
1 Blood from eyes and ears
2 Can't keep food or liquid down
3 Chest rattle and blood loss to extremeties
4 Chills, shakes and delirium
5 Cramping pains in abdomen and fever
6 Hacking, gurgling cough
7 Hand and feet digits rot and wither
8 Impared hearing and vision
9 Loose limb coordination and strength
10 Memory loss and compulsive pacing
11 Paranoia and massive back ache
12 Pounding headache and hallucinations
13 Profuse sweating and difficulty breathing
14 Purple-black patches under torso skin
15 Skin flakes off or turns scaly
16 Small black dots swell all over skin
17 Swolen joints and orifices
18 Tongue grossly swollen, teeth rot
19 Violent jerking of limbs and head
20 Wheezing and constantly tired

And remember, no matter the symptom, it's never Lupis.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 24, 2009)

*Diseases*

My lists are very different from Jeff's.

Here are 100 normal symptoms, ignoring the very unheroic urinary and gastric maladies that one can suffer.

Disease Symptoms 1
1.	Abscess
2.	Adipsia (lack of thirst)
3.	Agitation
4.	Anger
5.	Anosmia (loss of smell)
6.	Anxiety
7.	Apathy
8.	Back pain
9.	Blindness
10.	Blotchy skin
11.	Blueish skin
12.	Blurred vision
13.	Boils
14.	Bone pain
15.	Breath odor
16.	Burning sensation
17.	Changes in sleep patterns
18.	Chills
19.	Choking
20.	Comatose

Disease Symptoms 2
1.	Confusion
2.	Convulsions
3.	Coughing
4.	Cracked lips/dry mouth
5.	Cysts
6.	Decreased ability to clot blood
7.	Decreased attention span
8.	Decreased coordination
9.	Decreased movement
10.	Decreased recall
11.	Decreased responsiveness
12.	Dehydration
13.	Delirium
14.	Depression
15.	Difficulty swallowing
16.	Drowsiness
17.	Ear infection
18.	Easy bruising
19.	Emotional instability
20.	Fever

Disease Symptoms 3
1.	Flank pain
2.	Flashbacks
3.	Gum bleeding
4.	Gum discoloration
5.	Gum swelling
6.	Halluncinations
7.	Headaches
8.	Hearing loss
9.	Hives
10.	Hoarseness
11.	Hyperventilation
12.	Impaired vision
13.	Intense abdominal pain
14.	Intolerance to cold/heat
15.	Irritability
16.	Itching, severe
17.	Jaundice
18.	Joint pain
19.	Kidney pain
20.	Lethargy

Disease Symptoms 4
1.	Light sensitivity
2.	Lockjaw
3.	Malaise
4.	Memory disorder
5.	Mental disorder (mania, phobia, etc.)
6.	Metallic taste in mouth
7.	Muscle cramping/pain
8.	Nausea/Vomiting
9.	Necroticis
10.	Night blindness
11.	Nosebleeds
12.	Numbness
13.	Open sores
14.	Organ failure
15.	Paleness
16.	Palpitations
17.	Paralysis
18.	Poor balance
19.	Posturing
20.	Pustules

Disease Symptoms 5
1.	Rash
2.	Redness
3.	Restlessness
4.	Rigidity
5.	Ringing in the ear
6.	Seizures
7.	Shortness of breath
8.	Skin lesion/ulcer
9.	Slurred speech
10.	Sore throat
11.	Spasms
12.	Sweating
13.	Swelling
14.	Tenderness
15.	Tooth pain/cavities
16.	Tremors
17.	Vertigo
18.	Vomiting blood
19.	Weakness
20.	Weight loss


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 27, 2009)

jim and I had another idea today...enjoy!

*1d20 Skillful Tasks (Jeff 1)*
1 Appear as someone else to fool an attacker (Disguise/Bluff)
2 Balance around a pit of lava (Balance/Acrobatics)
3 Bluff your way past bodyguards (Bluff)
4 Climb over a spiked wall (Climb)
5 Complete a map started long ago (Geography/Cartography)
6 Control a rowboat through a cavern (Sailor)
7 Crack the safe to prove oneself to a patron (Disable Device)
8 Craft a custom magic item for a patron (Arcana/Spellcraft)
9 Decipher a clue written in an ancient tongue (Decipher)
10 Determine the culprit rallying the ogres (Information Gathering)
11 Determine from which age a corpse is from (History)
12 Determine just how safe the bridge is (Engineering)
13 Determine the religious order/ancient god associated with a given sigil (Religion)
14 Discover the hidden route into the fort (Perception/Survival)
15 Discover the worth of an ancient tome (Appraisal)
16 Discover why the messenger is acting differently (Sense Motive)
17 Distill a cure from a potion mixture (Alchemy)
18 Eavesdrop on the guild meeting (Perception/Stealth)
19 Find the magic catch to a secret door (Search/Arcana)
20 Fix the torn sails of the ship (Rope Use/Craft)

*1d20 More Skillful Tasks (Jeff 2)*
1 Force the carriage guards to back down (Intimidate)
2 Forge an invitation to a coronation (Forgery/Linguistics)
3 Get a malfunctioning wand to work correctly (Use Magic Item/Arcana)
4 Get out of the swamp without weapons (Survival/Geography)
5 Heal a foe to gain inside information (Heal/Gather Information)
6 Jump across an icy creek (Jump)
7 Learn the lineage of the bastard prince (History/Nobility)
8 Make first contact with an oceanic race (Diplomacy/Perfrom)
9 Meditate to remove fatigue (Concentration)
10 Open the lock to the captain's closet (Disable Device)
11 Pacify an animal defending her lair (Animal Handling)
12 Perform for visiting, saurian ambassadors (Perform/Diplomacy)
13 Play the ancient song to reveal a secret (Perform/History)
14 Recite a prayer to bring folks to tears (Perform)
15 Ride an untrained mount (Ride/Animal Handling)
16 Scale the cliff to the watch post aerie (Climb)
17 Smuggle a tool to an innocent prisoner (Stealth)
18 Sneak past the ghostly watchdogs (Stealth)
19 Swim across a storm swept bay (Swim)
20 Watch for signs of an army's scout to approach (Perception)

*1d20 Skillful Tasks (jim 1)*
1 Bypass the magical wards on door or lock (Disable Device/Spellcraft)
2 Climb/Crawl along an under-hang from one point to another (Climb/Balance)
3 Convince someone that an item is more valuable than it is (Appraise/Bluff)
4 Compare a forged item against the original (Craft/Forgery) 
5 Create an alibi for a well-known personality (Disguise/Gather Information)
6 Convert a piece of machinery into something else (Craft/Disable Device)
7 Negotiate a peaceful settlement between two vengeful parties (Diplomacy/Language)
8 Create a believable distraction on a city street (Bluff/Perform)
9 Cross an icy river while pulling gear behind you (Fort/Swim/Use Rope)
10 Decipher a cryptic and illogical record, written in an ancient dialect (Arcana/Decipher Script/Language)
11 Descend into an unmapped, pitch black tunnel/well (Climb/Concentration/Listen)
12 Determine the historic significance of ruins/temples (Arcana/Religion)
13 Determine the nature of a defective magic item (Spellcraft/Use Magic Device)
14 Determine the value and the history of an item (Appraise/Arcana)
15 Display (showoff) impressive skill with a blade (Bluff/Intimidate/Perform)
16 Examine an intricate gem (Appraise/Concentration)
17 Forge heraldry (Forgery/History)
18 Get someone to notice you without “trying to hard” (Bluff/Perform/Sense Motive)
19 Give “advice” and/or appear knowledgeable on a subject (Bluff/Diplomacy/Profession)
20 Interview a known culprit with nefarious ties (Gather Information/Intimidate)

*1d20 More Skillful Tasks (jim 2)*
1 Leap down to a precarious ledge (Balance/Jump)
2 Locate the “mark” in a crowd (Sense Motive/Spot)
3 Maneuver behind an opponent, springboarding from a wall (Jump/Tumble)
4 Navigate a horse/mule down a rocky pass (Balance/Handle Animal or Ride)
5 Palm and coin and replace it with a fake (Bluff/Forgery/Sleight of Hand)
6 Perform an interrogation to get useful results (Intimidate/Sense Motive)
7 Quietly dig through a coin purse while the owner sleeps (Move Silently/Search)
8 Ride an out of control stagecoach (Balance/Ride)
9 Sneak into a second story residence (Climb/Hide/Move Silently/Open Lock)
10 Spread a rumor (Bluff/Gather Information/Sense Motive)
11 Prepare a pack for overland travel (Survival/Use Rope)
12 Purposely get caught by an alert sentry Disguise/Hide/Move Silently)
13 Remain vigilant beyond a normal 4-hour watch (Fort/Concentration)
14 Scout an important location and return with useful information (Too numerous to list)
15 Shadow someone in a city, maintaining a safe distance (Bluff/Hide/Spot/Survival)
16 Sneak past an alert sentry (Disguise/Hide/Move Silently)
17 Slip out of ropes and shackles tied to an iron hoop (Escape Artist/Use Rope)
18 Smuggle items passed a guardpost (Disguise/Hide)
19 Tend to a wounded animal (Handle Animal/Heal)
20 Track a savage/wounded animal (Handle Animal/Survival)

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 27, 2009)

Sigurd said:


> The 'Cant put it down!' web enhancement
> 
> Embalming
> Undead Pets
> ...




*1d20 Undead Pets*
1 Apparition bat
2 Ghast dolphin
3 Ghost horse
4 Ghoul toad
5 Haunt weasel
6 Lich lizard
7 Mummified wolf
8 Phantom parrot
9 Poltergeist owl
10 Revenant skunk
11 Risen gerbel
12 Skeletal cat
13 Soulforged hen
14 Specter fox
15 Spirit imp
16 Stitched rat
17 Vampiric dog
18 Wight hawk
19 Wraith snake
20 Zombie ferret

I _think _I know why we didn't do this one! 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 27, 2009)

Not to be undone by Jeff…

Military Honors 1
1.    Bravery Medal
2.    Bronze (Lion) Medallion
3.    Captain's Honor
4.    Cardinal's Prize
5.    Cavalier's Star
6.    Chancellor's Favor
7.    Chivalric Decoration
8.    [City's Name] Cross or Star
9.    Civic Crown
10.    Commander's Pin or Shield
11.    Commendation of Heroism
12.    Courage of the Wolf Award
13.    Cross of War
14.    Distinguished Command Cross
15.    Distinguished Service Award
16.    [Division Name] Medal
17.    [General's Name] Medal
18.    Gold Crest
19.    Hero of [Nation Name] Medal
20.    Honor of the Crown Medal

Military Honors 2
1.    Honorable Conduct Medal
2.    The Iron Hammer
3.    [King's Name] Medal
4.    King's Pride
5.    King's War Cross
6.    Knight's Cross
7.    Legionnaire's Service Medal
8.    Mark of the King's Champion
9.    [Medal for Long Service]
10.    [Medal for Serving in a Specific Campaign]
11.    Medal of Chivalry
12.    Medal of Valor
13.    Medal of [Year]
14.    Medallion of Bravery
15.    Mercenary's Medal
16.    Military Cross
17.    [Military Funeral and/or Memorial]
18.    [Military Order]
19.    [National Holiday]
20.    [Ovation]

Military Honors 3
1.    The Queen's Blessing
2.    Paladin's Cross
3.    [Parade]
4.    Prince [Prince's Name] Honor
5.    Ring of the Prince
6.    Royal Star of Courage
7.    Sigil of Loyalty
8.    Squire's Medallion
9.    [Statue and/or Memorial Statue]
10.    Star of Gallantry
11.    Star of The King's Champion
12.    Templar's Favor
13.    [Tomb]
14.    Uncommon Service Award
15.    Volunteer's Medal
16.    [Victory Title]
17.    War Honor Cross for Heroism
18.    War Merit Cross
19.    [Weapon]
20.    Wound Badge

Military Orders
1.    House Order of the Honor Cross
2.    Military Order of the Lion
3.    Order of the Black Eagle
4.    Order of [Color]
5.    Order of the Crown
6.    Order of [Diety's Name]
7.    Order of the Garter
8.    Order of [General's Name]
9.    Order of the Griffon
10.    Order of [King's Name] Crown
11.    Order of the King
12.    Order of [King's Name]
13.    Order of the Prince
14.    Order of the Queen
15.    Order of the Red Eagle
16.    Order of the Titan
17.    Order of the White Lion
18.    Royal House Order of [Name]
19.    Royal Order
20.    Royal Order of the Queen

Victory Titles
1.    Champion of the [Battle or Place Name]
2.    Defender of the [Place Name]
3.    Dominator of [Enemy Name]
4.    Earl
5.    Gatekeeper of [Siege Name]
6.    Guardian of the Throne
7.    Hunter of the [Beast Name]
8.    Hammer of the [Nation Name]
9.    Lord of [Place Name]
10.    Keeper of [Ideal]
11.    King's Champion
12.    Knight of Renown
13.    Overseer
14.    Paladin of [Ideal]
15.    Prince
16.    Sentinel of [Place Name]
17.    Siegebreaker
18.    Scion of [Ideal]
19.    Warden of the [People]
20.    Watcher of the [Place Name]

* In nearly every instance, Crown, King, Queen, Prince, and Throne are interchangeable.

** Ideals are associated with what made the victor famous (courage, purity, valor, etc.)


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> Bone Carvings




Good one Joe.

*1d20 Bone Carvings*
1 Bear bone rune-carved crown
2 Devil bone fortification circlet
3 Dwarf bone battle flute
4 Eagle bone scroll tube
5 Elephant bone royal palace
6 Elf bone warding pendant
7 Fey bone hair needles
8 Fish bone concentric ring
9 Giant bone bridge replica
10 Great cat bone luck talisman
11 Horse bone multisided dice
12 Human bone eldritch tower
13 Lizard bone casting circlet
14 Monster bone regal castle
15 Ogre bone curved scepter
16 Prehistoric bone serving plate
17 Shark bone mountain range
18 Titan bone battle-torn landscape
19 Whale bone divination chits
20 Wolf bone drumsticks

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 27, 2009)

*Embalming*

This is the best I can do…

1d20 Embalming Tools
1.	Bowl
2.	Brine
3.	Clamp/tongs
4.	Dowel
5.	Glycerin
6.	Hooks
7.	Jar
8.	Knife/scalpel
9.	Linen
10.	_Liquor balsamicum_ preservative
11.	Lye
12.	Natron (compound of bicarbonate and sodium carbonate)
13.	Oils
14.	Palm wine
15.	Pliers
16.	Resin
17.	Salt
18.	Sewing/suture needle
19.	Straw
20.	Talc


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 27, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> *1d20 Undead Pets*
> 
> I _think _I know why we didn't do this one!
> 
> -DM Jeff




yeah

without hurting feelings, that was just dumb

don't be surprised when it fails to make the PDF

i blame the romanian judge


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 27, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> yeah
> 
> without hurting feelings, that was just dumb
> 
> ...




I'm missing it. Zombie ferrets too horrible for common minds or something? Liches and other long lived entities, like mummies, would probably have these things about and where whole cities have fallen to necromantic plauge, they should be simply another part of the former live of the city now animated by the dark powers.


----------



## jim pinto (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I'm missing it. Zombie ferrets too horrible for common minds or something? Liches and other long lived entities, like mummies, would probably have these things about and where whole cities have fallen to necromantic plauge, they should be simply another part of the former live of the city now animated by the dark powers.




spectre fox, premiers tonight on bravo



i'm just busting chops

i'm less interested in undead pets and more interested in undead animal companions… when is WOTC doing that book?


----------



## Connorsrpg (Apr 2, 2009)

Whoa, am I glad I found this (through Joe's review).

This sounds like just the book for me. S I have stated often, I love randomness. I have done heaps of these charts myself. Good to see Ghostwind Steve here too as I used to send them to him for d20zines website.

I MUST get my hands on this. (See if many of the ones I have written are in there).

As for suggestions: does the book have random place descriptions? I always wanted to do aseries of charts to describe/generate rivers/streams. You know, how wide, fast vs slow, rapids vs calm, muddy vs clear, unobstructed vs weeds, flooded vs dry, etc

Plenty of other short terrains have been done (and I believe were in some of the last print Dungeons) but rivers are everywhere on maps. Easy descriptions for players would be cool.

As I said, haven't seen what is in there, but intend to.


C


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

Connorsrpg said:


> As for suggestions: does the book have random place descriptions?



Tons



Connorsrpg said:


> I always wanted to do aseries of charts to describe/generate rivers/streams. You know, how wide, fast vs slow, rapids vs calm, muddy vs clear, unobstructed vs weeds, flooded vs dry, etc




That was the first Toolbox. But some of that is covered again in this one. The essentials, like herbs.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, so excuse my ignorance and inability to read the first 10 pages of the thread, but how many of the tables from the original Toolbox are in here (minus stats).

When you say they were in the first book does that mean they are in here too? I thought all tables were here, but minus the 3e stats?

C


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Connorsrpg said:


> Ok, so excuse my ignorance and inability to read the first 10 pages of the thread, but how many of the tables from the original Toolbox are in here (minus stats).




Very, very few. I think there are about 4-5 tables reproduced from the first book, because they were that good.  Otherwise the book is new. We tackle the same subjects (and hundreds more) but expand on them and give more options.

So, for example, while the "civilization" chapter in the first Toolbox was about 45 pages, but nearly 25 of those were all stats, in Ultimate Toolbox the civilization section is over 100 pages, with NO stats. 

In the first book we had 1 table called "crime and punishment". In Ultimate Toolbox we have prisoners, crimes 1 & 2, local criminal gangs, punishment 1 & 2, an essay on running fantasy criminal trials, types of trials, trial complications, sentencing, arbiters, etc. 

While the first one helped you fill in the blanks on a city, Ultimate Toolbox lets you build a city from the first brick to its hundred-year history complete.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 2, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> Very, very few. I think there are about 4-5 tables reproduced from the first book, because they were that good.  Otherwise the book is new. We tackle the same subjects (and hundreds more) but expand on them and give more options.
> 
> So, for example, while the "civilization" chapter in the first Toolbox was about 45 pages, but nearly 25 of those were all stats, in Ultimate Toolbox the civilization section is over 100 pages, with NO stats.
> 
> ...




what jeff said

not to mention we REALLY fixed the pickpocket tables

they are 1000% better now

seriously

i'd eat off them


----------



## Connorsrpg (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you very much...seems I may have to get both, even though not a 3e player.

I have heaps of my own for city and realm creation too. 

BUT, what about the rivers? Are rivers in the new one? And other 'natural' areas?

Cheers, C


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

Connorsrpg said:


> Thank you very much...seems I may have to get both, even though not a 3e player.
> 
> I have heaps of my own for city and realm creation too.
> 
> ...




Yes

Wilderness and world building is covered in both books, in different ways. Toolbox one worries about how wide a river is. Ultimate Toolbox worries about where the river is.

Make sense?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

Connorsrpg said:


> Thank you very much...seems I may have to get both, even though not a 3e player.




You know what. I came to learn something. Dawn and jim and I created this _Ultimate Toolbox _with a lot of influence from 30 years of playing the D&D game. 4e has its strengths. Pathfinder caters to those of us with classic in our hearts. Warhammer has grit no one can top. Heck, give Tunnels and Trolls a nod. We're not here to recommend a game system. We're here to give you all the *tools*, *inspiration *and *enthusiasm *you need to run whatever fantasy roleplaying game makes you and your players happy and ready to roll dice and play. 

Game on.

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> You know what. I came to learn something. Dawn and jim and I created this _Ultimate Toolbox _with a lot of influence from 30 years of playing the D&D game. 4e has its strengths. Pathfinder caters to those of us with classic in our hearts. Warhammer has grit no one can top. Heck, give Tunnels and Trolls a nod. We're not here to recommend a game system. We're here to give you all the *tools*, *inspiration *and *enthusiasm *you need to run whatever fantasy roleplaying game makes you and your players happy and ready to roll dice and play.
> 
> Game on.
> 
> -DM Jeff




Does it hurt my street cred to admit I don't even play D&D anymore and haven't in about six years?

Er. Um.

Forget you read that.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 3, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> Does it hurt my street cred to admit I don't even play D&D anymore and haven't in about six years?
> 
> Er. Um.
> 
> Forget you read that.




What game system is that in the blog eh? Eh?


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 3, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> What game system is that in the blog eh? Eh?




quiet you


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 6, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> quiet you




It's OK, maybe jim didn't play D&D as much DM it, there is a difference, methinks. It's OK jim, others can play D&D and be a dork but you will always remain cool even when arguing the finer points of flank or realizing the balor has spell resistance. 

Nobody's getting off...we're all in this together! 

-DM Jeff


----------



## jim pinto (Apr 7, 2009)

DM_Jeff said:


> It's OK, maybe jim didn't play D&D as much DM it, there is a difference, methinks. It's OK jim, others can play D&D and be a dork but you will always remain cool even when arguing the finer points of flank or realizing the balor has spell resistance.
> 
> Nobody's getting off...we're all in this together!
> 
> -DM Jeff




i sat in a marathon game once, where two players spent the better part of an hour arguing about the speed of a hippogriff vs. wind walk… with neither one having the brains or sense to open a f****g book that was 2 feet away.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

jim pinto said:


> i sat in a marathon game once, where two players spent the better part of an hour arguing about the speed of a hippogriff vs. wind walk… with neither one having the brains or sense to open a f****g book that was 2 feet away.




We've all seen players like that. Some who like arguing for the sake of it. The key is removing folks who can turn a fun game of fantasy into a geek-themed testosterone fest and keep the players who care about plot, awesome action combat and character development. They are out there. I know, I have 'em.

_This post dedicated to Angelo, Amanda, Bruce, and Dawn._

-DM Jeff


----------

